# Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“



## obelix71 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
nach der Lektüre verschiedener Threads hier frage ich mich, wie eure Einschätzung von Angelkonkurenz ist. Ich beziehe mich hier auf Kormorane, Reiher, Waller, Berufsfischer und alles andere, was Fische jagt.

Nur um gleich zu Anfang die Schärfe aus der Diskussion zu nehmen, ich mache hier den Advocatus diaboli, bin also nicht der PETA-Vertreta. 

Nichts desto trotz finde ich es schon manchmal absurd was bei uns so diskutiert wird. Zum Einen wird, zum Teil durchaus zurecht, der Kormoran für seinen unkontrollierbaren Hunger gescholten. Zum Anderen Seite lese ich immer wieder, dass Angler ihre besten Fanggründe nicht veröffentlichen wollen, weil diese danach von anderen Anglern leer gefischt werden. 

Bei uns in der Umgebung wird z. Zt. der Wels verteufelt. Ein Angelverein hat sogar die Entnahme aller Fische unabhängig von der Größe angeordnet. Angeblich frisst der Waller zu viele Weißfische weg. Das damit gezielt auf die Ausrottung einer Fischart hingearbeitet wird, ohne nach den Hintergründen zu Fahnden (Klimawandel, Ballungsgebiet mit mehreren 100tausen Einwohnern, etc.) finde ich äußerst bedenklich.

In der Ostsee ist der Dorsch extrem gefährdet, zumindest laut WWF und Greenpeace. Ich war einmal aufm Kutter bei der Hochseeangelei und hatte auch den Eindruck, dass es ziemlich leer unter uns war. Die EU-Komission erhöht trotzdem die Fangquoten, damit die Fischer (von heute) was zu beißen haben. Es kreisen Statistiken, nach dem die Hobbyangler die Hälfte der Menge der Berufsfischer aus dem Meer ziehen. Im Forum und in den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften liest man aber immer nur „Kann gar nicht sein, weil...“. Ich hab selber im Angelladen schon Gespräche mitgehört, wo mit 150kg Dorsch im Jahr 2007 geprahlt wurde. Selbst wenn man 2/3 Angeberei abzieht bleibt mehr Fisch über, als ich im Jahr esse. 
Die schizophrene Haltung geht aber auch noch weiter. Mitte des Jahres gab es im Blinker ein Interview mit einem Biologen/Meeresforscher, der sagte, dass das Mindestmaß für den Dorsch erheblich raufgesetzt werden müsste. Ein paar Seiten später wurde ein Dorschsystem vorgestellt, mit dem man ZITAT „...zwar nicht die Größten, aber dafür viele Fische...“ fangen könnte.

Das die Gesetzte bei uns ziemlich unsinnig sind, was die Entnahme von massigen Fischen betrifft will ich gar nicht aufnehmen. Die Catch and Release Diskussion wird anderswo ja schon lang und breit geführt.

Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass wir in vielen Diskussionen/Threads nach Schuldigen für etwas suchen, an dem wir selbst Mitschuldig sind.

Wie gesagt, ich bin begeisterter Angler und habe nicht vor dieses spannende Hobby aufzugeben um die Welt zu retten (Obwohl ich es tun würde, wenn es garantiert klappen würde ;-)). 

Wie seht ihr das? 

Petri, frohe Weinachten und ein gutes, Fischreiches neues Jahr zusammen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Eine interessante Fragestellung und sicher eine Diskussion wert.
Ich befürchte nur, das das hier ganz schnell ausartet. 

*Macht uns Mod´s doch mal ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk und diskutiert sachlich, so dass wir nicht eingreifen oder gar dichtmachen müssen.* 

Um meinem Wunsch ein wenig mehr Chancen zu geben, stelle ich hier ein paar Regeln dazu auf.

nicht erwünscht sind folgende Streitpunkte:

- C&R
- Nennung von Nationalitäten oder geografischer Herkunft 
  in Bezug auf andere Angler
- jedwede missionarische Beiträge

Solche posts, sowie Kommentare dazu werden editiert bzw. gelöscht. Sollte ich mit löschen oder editieren nicht nachkommen, wird der Thread geschlossen.

Ich bin sicher, man kann dieses Thema auch ohne diese Punkte ausreichend und logisch diskutieren. 

Ralf


----------



## nemles (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



obelix71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach der Lektüre verschiedener Threads hier frage ich mich, wie eure Einschätzung von Angelkonkurenz ist. Ich beziehe mich hier auf Kormorane, Reiher, Waller, Berufsfischer und alles andere, was Fische jagt.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?
> ...




Obelix, (traurige Ironie an) solange ich eine ausreichende Auswahl der verschiedensten Fischsorten im Supermarkt um die Ecke kaufen kann (saisonal unabhängig), kanns ja nicht so schlimm sein (traurige Ironie aus)

Das könnte wirklich ne interessante Disskusion werden, die hoffendlich nicht (wie Ralle befürchtet) in Hauen und Stechen ausartet.
Unser Hauptkonkurent sind wir doch selber. Ich meine damit nicht die Angler an sich, sondern den Menschen als solchen.
Wir als Angler sind doch nur noch eine, am aussterben seiende kleine Fraktion dieser Gattung. Ein Großteil unserer Art ist es gewöhnt, nicht länger als 10 min. mit dem Auto in den nächsten Laden zu fahren und dort das zu kaufen, was man haben möchte und sich leisten kann.
Und wehe, da gibt es am 27.12.ten keinen Lachs, oder frische Pilze aus irgendwo, oder Brennholz für meinen Kamin....etc.


Ich wollte diesen Teil eigendlich löschen:

Zu mir: Ich habe den Anfang schon vor langer Zeit gemacht und kaufe ausser ab und an mal Fischstäbchen (bin leider manchmal auch mal zu faul zum selbermachen) für meinen Zwerg, keinen Fisch mehr im Supimarket. Und ich entnehme auch nur so viel, wie ich verwerten kann. Und ich muss nicht im Hochsommer Hering haben und Pilze sammele ich im Herbst.
Erdbeeren werden im Frühjahr rot und schmecken dann am besten.


Aber das wäre zu einem großen Teil gelogen. Deshalb lass ich das mal so stehen. Denn ich bin auch nur ein Mensch wie Ihr auch.

Frohe Festtage und Gruß,
Tom


----------



## aalhunter.007 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hallo ,
zum Kormoran will ich mal ein Erlebniss zum besten geben. 
Ich wollte von meinem Schrebergarten auf Aal angeln. Die "Schwinge" ist am Garten ungefähr 10m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle um die 3m. Als ich ans Ufer trat kam in diesem Moment ein Kormoran mit einem Aal von ca. 1,5 Pfund im Schnabel nach oben. Ich habe mich nicht mehr bewegt um den Kormoran nicht zu verjagen. Was soll ich sagen, der Vogel den Kopf in Nacken und weg mit dem Teil. Dann ging der Kormoran wieder auf Tauchgang und kam nochmal mit einem Aal von ca. 1 Pfund nach oben. Diesmal jedoch wickelte sich der Aal um den Hals des Vogel's und kam wieder frei. Der Geier gleich wieder hinterher. An der Wasseroberfläche erschienen auf einer Länge von 6-8 m und in Schlangenlinien eine Luftblasenspur. Wahrscheinlich hat der Kormoran den Aal durch den Schlammgrund gejagt. Jedenfalls kam er wieder mit dem Aal im Schnabel nach oben. Und was soll ich sagen, Kopf in Nacken und wieder weggeschluckt (ich möchte kein Aal sein). Nachdem der Vogel mich bemerkt hatte, flog er 20m weiter und holte sich dort noch zwei Weißfische.#q Als Schädling würde ich den Kormoran deswegen aber nicht bezeichnen, da jede Kreatur eine  Daseinsberechtigung hat.

Grüße und frohe Festtage an alle :vik:


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



aalhunter.007 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> zum Kormoran will ich mal ein Erlebniss zum besten geben.
> Ich wollte von meinem Schrebergarten auf Aal angeln. Die "Schwinge" ist am Garten ungefähr 10m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle um die 3m. Als ich ans Ufer trat kam in diesem Moment ein Kormoran mit einem Aal von ca. 1,5 Pfund im Schnabel nach oben. Ich habe mich nicht mehr bewegt um den Kormoran nicht zu verjagen. Was soll ich sagen, der Vogel den Kopf in Nacken und weg mit dem Teil. Dann ging der Kormoran wieder auf Tauchgang und kam nochmal mit einem Aal von ca. 1 Pfund nach oben. Diesmal jedoch wickelte sich der Aal um den Hals des Vogel's und kam wieder frei. Der Geier gleich wieder hinterher. An der Wasseroberfläche erschienen auf einer Länge von 6-8 m und in Schlangenlinien eine Luftblasenspur. Wahrscheinlich hat der Kormoran den Aal durch den Schlammgrund gejagt. Jedenfalls kam er wieder mit dem Aal im Schnabel nach oben. Und was soll ich sagen, Kopf in Nacken und wieder weggeschluckt (ich möchte kein Aal sein). Nachdem der Vogel mich bemerkt hatte, flog er 20m weiter und holte sich dort noch zwei Weißfische.#q Als Schädling würde ich den Kormoran deswegen aber nicht bezeichnen, da jede Kreatur eine  Daseinsberechtigung hat.
> 
> Grüße und frohe Festtage an alle :vik:



Schönes Erlebnis!
Aber ein einzelner Kormoran ist auch kein Problem, mal schauen was Du sagst wenn auf einmal 20 Stück davon kommen!
Und dann rechne mal schön!
Bei uns gibts einen See, den haben die Viecher lehr gefischt!
Das schlimmst für ein Gewässer sind in meinen Augen eben Kormorane und Berufsfischer(Nebenerwerbsfischer)!


----------



## Jochen83 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



arno schrieb:


> Schönes Erlebnis!
> Aber ein einzelner Kormoran ist auch kein Problem, mal schauen was Du sagst wenn auf einmal 20 Stück davon kommen!
> Und dann rechne mal schön!
> Bei uns gibts einen See, den haben die Viecher lehr gefischt!
> Das schlimmst für ein Gewässer sind in meinen Augen eben Kormorane und Berufsfischer(Nebenerwerbsfischer)!



Ich sehe das änlich wie Arno, mich stört der Kormoran an sich gar nicht so dolle, die Menge machts. Wenn mal einer oder zwei am Gewässer auftreten ist das meines erachtens ok. Wenn aber 20+ da rum tauchen, mach ich mir echt sorgen, hab noch nie nen verhungerten Kormoran gesehn, dementsprechend kann man ja mal hochrechnen was so eine Kolonie frisst. 
Zu den Berufsfischern kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich hab in meinen Gewässerabschnitten noch keine gesehn, kann mir aber auch da negative Auswirkungen bei einer zu großen Anzahl von Fischern, Netzten oder sonstwas vorstellen.
Welse haben wir mittlerweile auch bei uns und dabei seh ich es wie oben schon erwähnt, mal einer dazwischen ok, aber mittlerweile viel zu viel. Ich hab im Juni 2007 in einer Woche soviele Welse gefangen, war also fast jede Nacht unterwegs, und keinen einzigen Aal. Und die waren mal gerade von ganz klein bis mittel ca.80cm. 
Bei anderen Tierarten wie Reiher, Eisvogel... mach ich mir keine Sorgen, das ist eine natürliche Population und ich denke die Fische die von diesen Arten gefressen werden kan man als "natürliche Verluste" einordnen.
Jochen


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Das größte der Probleme sind falsch aufgeklärte Naturschützer!
Die versuchen doch allen Ernstes Naturschutzgebiete ein zu führen, in dem sich nicht ein mensch bewegen darf, geschweige dort gejagt oder gefischt werden darf!
Da sterben dann irgendwelche Arten in dem Gebiet aus und das wird dann auch noch vertuscht!
In diesem Land kann man sowas nicht mehr machen, da hier die ganze Natur auf den Kopf gestellt wurde.
Raubtiere sind ausgerottet, damit sind die anderen Tierarten eben in ihrer Vermehrung nicht zu bremsen !
Wenn man da also nicht regulierend eingreift hat man eben so etwas wie ein Kormoranproblem!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Mahlzeit,

"Angelschädlinge".............. ja da gibt es neben den bereits genannten noch mehr. Das sind die Angler selber oder richtiger gesagt die schwarzen Schafe unter uns. Egal ob Raubbau an den Beständen geübt wird , die Angelstellen vermüllt werden , sich nicht an geltende Bestimmungen gehalten wird oder diejenigen die sich am Gewässer einfach nicht benehmen können........... diese Angler schaden alle. Die Folge aus solchen Fehlverhalten sind nicht selten Verbote und Einschränkungen die uns alle das Anglerleben unnötig schwer machen.Auch unser "Ansehen" in der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung leidet darunter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Nun ich glaube die ersten Beiträge gehen ein bisschen an der Fragestellung des TE vorbei. Außerdem sollte man aufpassen, das das hier nicht alles auf den Kormoran fokussiert wird, darüber gibt es mehr als geung Threads.
Wir sollten die Sache etwas weiträumiger betrachten.

Zunächst einmal die Frage was denn ein Schädling überhaupt ist.
In einer intakten Umwelt gibt es keine. Sog." Schädlinge " breiten sich, genau wie " Unkräuter " nur da aus, wo sie extrem gute Lebensbedingungen und wenig Feinde vorfinden. Man kann sagen, sie invasieren einen besonders geeigneten Lebensraum. Zum " Schädling " werden sie erst, wenn der Mensch durch sie seine Interessen oder Gewinne gefährdet sieht. 
Da wir einerseits kaum noch intakte Umwelt haben, andererseits aber immer mehr zu Monokulturen ( auch in der Fischwirtschaft ) neigen, sind wir es selbst, die den Schädlingen den Boden bereiten. In einer intakten Natur sind Bestandsexplosionen einer Art zwar möglich, werden aber durch diese selbst schnell wieder  eingeschränkt. Die Natur reagiert dann mit einer Futterverknappung ( Bestand frisst mehr Futter als nachwachsen kann ) oder mit einer Bestandsexplosion der Freßfeinde. die dann durch Futterverknappung ( der größte Teil der expandierenden Art ist aufgefressen ) ebenfalls wieder eingeschränkt wird. 

In unserer Kulturlandschaft funktioniert das nicht mehr. Wie leben hier in Deutschland schon sehr lange nicht mehr in einer intakten Natur, sondern in einer Kulturlandschaft. Leider ist auch diese nicht stabil, sondern wird von uns immer weiter verändert. Und zwar zum größten Teil in einer Art und Weise, die es einzelnen Arten ( Kulturfolger und Neophyten ) immer einfacher macht,sich in bestimmten Lebensräumen uneigeschränkt zu vermehren. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß, dass der Mensch auch verdammt ist in dieser Landschaft regulierend einzugreifen.

Und jetzt kommt ein anderer Punkt in´s Spiel.

Immer mehr Menschen entfremden sich von der Natur und der eigentlich unvermeidbaren auseinandersetzen mit dem Tod. Fleisch gibts im Supermarkt, Milch in der Tüte, Fisch ist schon in Stäbchen gschnitten usw. Das Essen hat keine Augen und kein Fell mehr, wenn es zubereitet wird. Man kann auch sagen, die dunkle Seite unserer Ernährung wird den meissten vorenthalten.
Zudem ersetzen Game Boy,Play Station und Computer immer mehr das spielen draußen in der Natur. Das Hüttenbauen im Wald ist out,oder wird schon fast als psychologische Maßnahme unter Anleitung mehr oder weniger geschulter  Aufpasser dirigiert. Der Schulweg führt nicht mehr durch Wald und Wiese, sondern wird meist mit dem Bus zurückgelegt. Der Erwachsene Mensch hockt sich vor den Fernseher oder geht in´s Kino. Spazierengehen ist eine Sonntagsbeschäftigung, in geschniegelten, aufgeräumten Wäldern und über geschotterte Waldwege. Gemeinsam mit 1000 anderen Erholungssuchenden. Man sucht die Natur als momentanes Erlebnis, nicht zum verstehen. Fragt man nach einem Spaziergang : " Was hast Du gesehen ? " Lautet die Antwort irgendwo zwischen " Nix " und  " schöne Tannen ( im Fichtenwald |bigeyes) " . 
Hervorhebendstes Erlebnis für viele ist, das die Müllers Ihren Dackel mitten auf den Waldweg kacken lassen.

Naja, das alles wäre an sich noch nicht so tragisch, wenn da nicht noch was anderes wäre. Nämlich das geheime Ahnen, das nicht alles so glatt abläuft wie es scheint. Klar weiß der normal denkende Mensch insgeheim, dass Tiere sterben müssen, Hühner in Legebatterien stecken, Gift auf die Felder gespritzt wird usw. Das schafft dann auch irgendwo ein schlechtes Gewissen und erzeugt bei vielen den Deang, auch mal wieder was gutzumachen.
Genau hier kommen dann Tierschutz-und rechtsorganisationen ins Spiel. Zum Groen Teil verblendete, weltfremde Spinner, die genau dieses schlechte Gewissen mit haarsträubenden Argumenten noch verstärken, aber gleichzeitig auch die Möglichkeit bieten, etwas gegen das schlechte Gewissen zu tun. Nämlich durch Spenden. Und durch die Möglichkeit auch die Haarsträubendsten Parolen nachzuplappern und sich vor allem ein gemeinsames Feindbild zu schaffen, nämlich Angler, Jäger und kommerzielle Naturnutzung. Denen kann man nämlich prima die Schuld geben, dass es mit unserer Umwelt bergab geht. Man spendet ein paar Euro, unterschreibt mal hier mal da gegen Pelzjacken und nickt beifällig, wenn es heisst " Schützt die Natur ". 
Das Paradoxe dabei ist, das sich damit eigentlich jeder selbst meint, das aber nicht realisiert.

Und noch immer ist die Kette nicht beendet. Im Grunde ist es ja immer noch nicht schlimm, wenn sehr viele Menschen keine Ahnung von den Zusammenhängen und Notwendigkeiten in der Natur haben. Es gibt ja immer noch genug, die sich nicht blenden lassen, die wissen was notwendig ist und auch bereit sind, entsprechend zu handeln. Kommen wir jetzt mal wieder auf die Schädlinge zurück. 
Da sind also Menschen, die bereit sind geeignete und gerechtfertigte Mittel anzuwenden um den Schädling in seine Schranken zu weisen. Heisst, seine Anzahl auf ein Maß zu verringern, das unsere Kulturlandschaft ( d.h., eigentlich wir ) keinen Schaden nehmen. 
Doch nun kommt der Gesetzgeber in´s Spiel. Es darf ja richtigerweise keine Maßnahme ohne den Segen des Gesetzes ergriffen werden. Das ist kein großes Problem, wenn es sich um einen hässlichen/ekligen/oder unsichtbaren Schädling handelt. Aber wehe, der Schädling ist niedlich oder hübsch oder hat eine Lobby. Dann dient er nämlich sofort als " Schlechtes Gewissenmacher ", worauf die Menge empört aufschreit. Blöderweise werden Gesetze von der Politik gemacht. Die muss aber nebenbei auch jede Menge unpopuläre Maßnahmen ergreifen ( Steuern, Einschränkungen usw. ), ist auf der anderen Seite aber auch auf das Wohlwollen ihrer Wähler bedacht. Ergo tut sie sich sehr schwer einen " Streichelschädling " zur Exekution freizugeben. 

Es fehlt ganz einfach die Erkenntnis, das es der Mensch ist, der " Schädlinge " produziert und der Mensch folglich auch in der Pflicht ist, diese an einer ungehemmten Verbreitung zu hindern.

Das ist erst mal meine Meinung zum Thema Schädlinge. Das Thema lässt abernoch andere, interessante Diskussionen zu. Aber jetzt ist erst mal wieder Weihnachtsritual angesagt.

Ralf


----------



## hartmutz (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

wenns keinen fisch mehr gibt, verhungern die kormorane .... also das gleichgewicht pegelt sich ein ....

die kormoran thematik wird etwas übertrieben, allerdings sind da eben noch die angler und berufsfischer die eben in direkter konkurenz zum kormoran , graureiher und eisvogel stehen ... 

ein kormoran wird nie eine fischpopulation total vernichten, seine eigene population wird ja auch dabei verhungern oder eben weiterziehen ...
beim menschen bin ich da nicht so sicher.

beim wels is die situation noch komplizierter, erstens sind grosse welse keine fressmaschinen, wie uns seid hunderten von jahren immer wieder falsch zitierte literaturquellen weissmachen wollen, zum anderen ist das nahrungspektrum beim wels sehr gross, z.b. sind selbst bei grossen tieren bis zu 40% der nahrung krebse ... 

naja kurz gesagt, solche vermeintlichen überpopulationen pegeln sich von alleine wieder ein... je nachdem wie das nahrungsangebot ist.


da in der regel in den angelvereinen oft keine ökologen oder biologen sitzen kommts dann zu vielen wunderlichen annahmen, das irgendeine tierart den fischbestand bedrohen würde ...obwohl keiner genau weiss, was eigentlich passiert, oder wie der tatsächliche bestand ist.

das jedes jahr hunderte tonnen karpfen eingesetzt werden, die im ökosystem eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben und auch nichts beitragen interessiert keinen, und es ist wohl auch nie untersucht worden welchen einfluss , das auf ein gewässer hat , wenn z.b. grasskarpfen mit den jungfischen um das plankton konkurieren. gerade marmorkarpfen stehen z.b. ganz am anfang der nahrungskette, zum glück können sich die ganzen karpfenviecher (noch) nicht vermehren.

ich finde diese ganzen diskussionen leider nur sehr punktuell und es werden ne menge aspekte kaum oder garnicht beachtet.
zumal es einfach wenig erkenntnisse gibt, wie gross der fraßdruck denn nun wirklich ist, ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen ...

ja, ich bin angeler


----------



## Parasol (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



arno schrieb:


> Schönes Erlebnis!
> Aber ein einzelner Kormoran ist auch kein Problem, mal schauen was Du sagst wenn auf einmal 20 Stück davon kommen!
> Und dann rechne mal schön!
> Bei uns gibts einen See, den haben die Viecher lehr gefischt!
> Das schlimmst für ein Gewässer sind in meinen Augen eben Kormorane und Berufsfischer(Nebenerwerbsfischer)!



Hallo,

ich denke, wir sollten die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer als Partner und nicht als Konkurrenten sehen. Die bilden in der Regel die Fischerzünfte, die den Sportfischern die Angelerlaubnis erteilen. Aus eigenem Interesse sind sie auch für Besatzmaßnahmen, Gewässerpflege und Kontrollen zuständig. Keinesfalls kann dieser Personenkreis aber ein Interesse daran haben, die Gewässer leer zu fischen. Das hieße ja, die Basis für die eigene Berufsausübung zu zerstören.


----------



## Case (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ich habe schon mal ca.200 Kormorane beim Jagen gesehen. Die kreisten die Fische regelrecht ein, trieben sie auf's Ufer zu, und begannen dann zu Tauchen und zu fressen. 

Das hat mir nicht gefallen, zumal unser See für eine solche Menge an Fischfressern nicht ausgelegt ist.

Andererseits denke ich aber...dass die vögel ja einfach nur Hunger haben und uns eigentlich nichts Böses tun wollen. Die Kormorane können im Grunde nicht dafür, dass Sie da sind.

Es ist wie so oft eine verfehte Politik, die den fast ausgerotteten Kormoran so lange schützte bis er wieder zur Plage geworden ist. Nämlich genau zu der Plage, wegen der er fast ausgerottet wurde.

Case


----------



## bagsta343 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

hey case #h, 
bin ganz deiner meinung...
habe selbst an der mosel schon brutkolonien von gut 150 tieren gesehen...

das grundlegende problem u damit komme ich wieder zu deiner aussage zurück... das schützen von tieren deren existenz bedroht ist,  ist sehr sinnvoll aber irgendwann sollte auch mal jemand prüfen ob sich da im laufe der jahre mal was getan hat...

denn wenn der kormoran-bestand so weiter wächst wie bisher dann werden bald andere arten bedroht sein...

das allerdings ist ein grundlegendes problem in deutschland.
es gibt einfach keine institution die sich mal um ein gesundes gleichgewicht bemühen bzw. kümmern kann ohne das 100derte anträge durchgesetzt werden müssen oder das sich direkt phseudo tierschützer nackt an boote ketten...#q

deutschland braucht eine arten-bestandsliste die gesetzlich reguliert wird... und zwar in direkter zusammenarbeit mit fischerei u jagtbehörden...:m


----------



## hartmutz (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

wenn die vögel keine fische mehr zum fressen finden, verhungern sie, der bestand wird sich von ganz alleine regulieren ....


----------



## bagsta343 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

auch kein schlechter einwand|supergri|supergri:m.... heute bekommste echt was zu lachen im forum......


----------



## hartmutz (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

so funktioniert natürliche bestandsregulierung .... und irgendwann wird sich ein natürliches gleichgewicht einstellen.

das es zu anfang überpopulationen gibt is eigentlich völlig normal ...

das das den interessen der fischer und angler entgegensteht ist natürlich ein knackpunkt


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

bei uns ist es schon so !!vor ein paar jahren waren die fangzahlen sehr zurückgegangen und seit einem jahr lassen sich nicht mehr viele viecher blicken, weil sie kaum noch was zu fressen finden. ich hab letztens nen kormoran gesehen der hat zehn mal 30 sekunden getaucht und ist dann mit lehrem schnabel weggeflogen.


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

aber natürlich ist unser fluss sehr fischarm


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

@hartmutz,Glaubst du da wirklich dran,das sich der Kormoran Bestand selbst reguliert,wenn ja,dann aber sicher auf Kosten anderer Arten,wie Bachforellenstämme 
und Äschen.Seit dem der Mensch ins natürliche Gefüge eingegriffen hat,bleibt doch gar
nichts anderes mehr übrig,als regulierend ein zu greifen.Was du da vom Stapel lässt ist
doch genau das was uns grüngestrickte Politiker glauben machen wollen.
Das Märchen von den sich selbst regulierenden Populationen ist doch auch in der
Vergangenheit nicht aufgegangen,so z.B. beim Rabenvogelvollschutz,es gibt heute
sogar Naturschutzverbände,die den regulierenden Abschuß von Rabenkrähen und
Elstern fordern.Beide Arten sind darauf spezialisiert sich im Frühjahr über ihre kleineren
gefiederten Kumpels (Singvögel) her zu machen.
Was meinst du denn, wie es ohne eine funktionierende Jagd,mit dem von den 
Deutschen so arg geliebten Wald aussehen würde.Es ist einfach Naiv zu glauben,
das sich in unserer Natur(Kulturlandschaft) irgend eine Tierart selbst regulieren
könnte.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Für heute Abend ganz kurz:


> *Zitat von Ralf*:
> Zum Großen Teil verblendete, weltfremde Spinner, die genau dieses schlechte Gewissen mit haarsträubenden Argumenten noch verstärken,


Und dann das hier von hartmutz:


> wenns keinen fisch mehr gibt, verhungern die kormorane .... also das gleichgewicht pegelt sich ein ....


 
noch Fragen??


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

natürlich haste da recht. unsere fische gehen ja durch begradigung und were und sowas schon zurück aber der kormoran setzt dann noch volle pulle ein drauf .das die fische fast ganz wech sind!!


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

alles ******* würd ich mal sagen. wenn wir die kormorane jetzt deziemiren dann haben wir in 10 jahren die fischpopulation wie vor 20 jahren ungefähr


----------



## honeybee (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Wir haben jedes Jahr mehrere Kolonien von Kormoranen hier.
Dieses Jahr, und das ist mein Empfinden, sind es wesentlich weniger Tiere. Ich kann das aber nur an einer Kolonie festmachen, da die andere nicht in Reichweite vom E-Motor liegt.

Dafür habe ich dieses Jahr mehr Graureiher gesehen.
Ich denke aber, das der Graureiher wesentlich weniger Schaden anrichtet, als ein Kormoran.

Man kann sich aber auch einen Kormoran zu nutzen machen. Gerade wenn man vom Boot aus angelt und kein Echolot bzw. ein defektes hat.
Ich orientierte mich einfach an den Kormoranen wo sie nach Futter tauchten und zwar mehrmals an einer Stelle....


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

@Gunnar,Was erwartest du, die Kids werden heute schon in der Schule von ihren
Paukern mit so nem Mist vollgestopft.Zuhause machen dann vegane,alleinerziehende
Mütter weiter mit ihrer Indoktrination und dabei kommt so was raus.
Zeitgeist könnte man das auch nennen,erschreckend finde ich nur, das auch viele
und vor allem Jungangler,von solcherart Gedankengut infiziert sind!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Was ich erwarte? Wenn ich gewisse Beiträge so lese , eingentlich das Unmögliche: lesen , informieren , nachdenken und dann erst schreiben.


> erschreckend finde ich nur, das auch viele
> und vor allem Jungangler,von solcherart Gedankengut infiziert sind!


Das hab so in diesem Sinne noch nicht mitbekommen. Aber ne teilweise Weltfremdheit bzw. Unrealismus kenn ich fast nur von den älteren Anglern. Junge Angler (13-18) kommen dafür mit ihrer 30jahrigen Erfahrung hierher und haun aufn Schlamm.


----------



## arno (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, wir sollten die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer als Partner und nicht als Konkurrenten sehen. Die bilden in der Regel die Fischerzünfte, die den Sportfischern die Angelerlaubnis erteilen. Aus eigenem Interesse sind sie auch für Besatzmaßnahmen, Gewässerpflege und Kontrollen zuständig. Keinesfalls kann dieser Personenkreis aber ein Interesse daran haben, die Gewässer leer zu fischen. Das hieße ja, die Basis für die eigene Berufsausübung zu zerstören.


Das sag mal den Stellnetzfischern an der Ostsee!
300 Meter vom Strand sollen die glaube ich wegbleiben!
Ich selbst hab mit nem Stein das netz getroffen.
Boh ich kann 300 Meter werfen, oder wie?!
Im Stellnetzt verrecken die Fische alle, auch die untermaßigen und die die geschohnt werden sollen erst recht!


----------



## arno (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



hartmutz schrieb:


> wenn die vögel keine fische mehr zum fressen finden, verhungern sie, der bestand wird sich von ganz alleine regulieren ....


Ja klar , bis sich das dann selbst reguliert sind alle Fische im Lande aufgefressen!
Also muß ja wohl reguliert werden!
Wir können natürlich auch sagen:
Schießen wir einige Menschen ab, immerhin sinds ja über 6 Milliarden!
Da das nun nicht geht, müssen wir so lange regulieren, bis sich unsere Spezies selbst ausgerottet hat.
Aber da seh ich auch kein großes Problem drin!
Sorry, für den Sarkasmus!


----------



## angler-jan (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

wenn zu viele menschen da sind gibts irgendwann eine große epedimie ( ne verändertes aids-virus) und die hälfte der menscheit stirbt.
auf der erde reguliert alles sich selbst! 
nun ja sorry für das rummspinnen. nun ja: guckt euch die geschichten des nabu an: der kormoran war lange zeit ausgerottet weil er von den menschen immer verscheucht wurde: 
der kormoran war immer nur an den küsten skandinaviens zu finden!! er kam erst hier rüber als er sah: ohh die lassen uns in ruhe. und da war schon fischbestand durch begradigung 
angesclgen und der kormoran setzte noch überall einen drauf


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir das mal so angeguckt und finde das Thema echt gut.Auch gut ist das hier alles glatt abläuft  

Bei uns sind abundzu 1-3 Kormorane aber ehr selten.
Das schlimmer bei uns sind die Waller die werden immer mehr 170+ wurde gefangen und 20cm auch also haben wir alle Größen dring   
Ich habe mal einen toten Karpfen an der Oberfläche gefunden der war total zerfetzt.Kann das ein Kormoran gewesen sein?Der CArp war so 5kg.?

mfg Marvin


----------



## angler-jan (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

ne an sowas gehen die nicht dran auch dieverse behauptungen von kilo aale. nönö. der kormoran braucht nen pfund am tag und wenn er junge hat so ungefähr 750 gramm.
aber er kann auch schonmal nen kleinen aal verdrücken und auch ohne problem ne 35cm äsche!!


----------



## angler-jan (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

ne an sowas gehen die nicht dran auch dieverse behauptungen von kilo aale. nönö. der kormoran braucht nen pfund am tag und wenn er junge hat so ungefähr 750 gramm.
aber er kann auch schonmal nen kleinen aal verdrücken und auch ohne problem ne 35cm äsche!!


----------



## hartmutz (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

der kormoran ist lebewesen, was auf einen bestimmten lebensraum ziemlich spezialisiert ist und auch nur fisch frisst.

ist die kolonie auch noch so gross, werden kormorane alleine nie einen see oder fluß komplett fischfrei machen , die kolonie wird abwandern oder die kormorane inkl. nachkommen werden verhungern.

der mensch, schafft sowas ganz leicht, durch gewässererbauung, überfischung , umweltverschmutzung, vertiefung und begradigung von flüßen.

Z.b. mit sehr engmaschigen netzen und elektrofischerei hat die  örtliche fischeigenossenschaft bis anfang der 90iger in mecklenburg am krakower see krassesten raubbau betrieben, der fisch wurde an die LPG zur viehmast verkauft. der see hatte sich nach ca. 15 jahren  erholt. kormorane gibts dort auch wieder in massen und fische auch in massen 

und das mit dem gleichgewicht ist kein grünes geschwafel, frag irgendeinen ökologen . wenn das futter nicht reicht, geht die tierart zurück oder wandert ab, wenn sie noch kann.

das pasiert eigentlich mit allen populationen.

es gibt hunderttausende kormorane im delta der donau oder an der ostsee, is das gebiet deshalb fischarm ??? natürlich nicht.

das problem ist eher die verbauung und der mangel an laichmöglichkeiten in begradigten flüßen & kanalsystemen sowie massive überfischung, da sich viele berufsfischer einfach nicht an die mindestmaße halten (einfach mal mit nem linael an der fischtheke die filets abmessen, da sind in der regel massig wildfische, die nie ablaichen konnten).

sehr viele fischarten machen laichwanderungen und brauchen einfach spezielle bedingungen, die begradigte , schnellfließende und stellenweise verbaute gewässer nicht mehr bieten können.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Oh man... wenn ich hier schon wieder so einiges lese... #d
Nee Freunde, auch wenn Weihnachten ist - aber mit irgendwelchen Hetzparolen, Scheinargumenten und Beleidigungen kommen "wir Angler" in einer solchen Diskussion nie weiter. |rolleyes



angler-jan schrieb:


> alles ******* würd ich mal sagen. wenn wir die kormorane jetzt deziemiren dann haben wir in 10 jahren die fischpopulation wie vor 20 jahren ungefähr


Super. Eine These ohne Argument, Beweis oder sonstigen nachvollziehbaren Inhalt. Und sogar mit Datumsgenauer Vorhersage...
Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Nick in Nostradamus ändern lassen?!? :q
Sorry, aber so einfach wie Du Dir das wünschst ist es nicht.



angler-jan schrieb:


> nun ja: guckt euch die geschichten des nabu an: der kormoran war lange zeit ausgerottet weil er von den menschen immer verscheucht wurde:
> der kormoran war immer nur an den küsten skandinaviens zu finden!! er kam erst hier rüber als er sah: ohh die lassen uns in ruhe. und da war schon fischbestand durch begradigung
> angesclgen und der kormoran setzte noch überall einen drauf


Und auch hier gleich nochmal. Sachlich falsch, Thematik verfehlt - setzten 6!
Sorry für die harten Worte, aber Du kannst auch (oder gerade) in einem öffentlichen Forum keine Unwahrheiten rumposaunen ohne dafür zurecht gewiesen zu werden.
Der Kormoran ist nachweislich schon seit über 300 Jahren hier im Binnenland zu finden (die Quelle hab ich letztens erst in nem anderen Thread gepostet), an der deutschen Küste kommt er schon seit vor 1492 vor, wobei nicht ganz klar ist, ob es ihn damals nicht auch schon im Binnenland gegeben hat.



angler-jan schrieb:


> wenn zu viele menschen da sind gibts irgendwann eine große epedimie ( ne verändertes aids-virus) und die hälfte der menscheit stirbt.
> auf der erde reguliert alles sich selbst!


Hierbei hast Du gar nichtmal so Unrecht. Im Mittelalter waren es Pest und Cholera, die die übervollen, unhygienischen menschlichen Ballungsgebiete heimgesucht haben, danach kam die Influenza und heute ist es Aids (oder auch morgen erst) und übermorgen vielleicht die Vogelgrippe. Es wird immer wieder eine Krankheit geben, die nur Chancen hat in Gebieten mit hoher Populationsdichte. So ist das nunmal in der Natur...



arno schrieb:


> Das sag mal den Stellnetzfischern an der Ostsee!
> ...
> Im Stellnetzt verrecken die Fische alle, auch die untermaßigen und die die geschohnt werden sollen erst recht!


Nö. Deswegen haben solche Stellnetze ja vorgegebene Maschenweiten, da schlüpfen die Jungfische ungehindert durch und zurück.



hartmutz schrieb:


> da in der regel in den angelvereinen oft keine ökologen oder biologen sitzen kommts dann zu vielen wunderlichen annahmen, das irgendeine tierart den fischbestand bedrohen würde ...obwohl keiner genau weiss, was eigentlich passiert, oder wie der tatsächliche bestand ist.
> 
> das jedes jahr hunderte tonnen karpfen eingesetzt werden, die im ökosystem eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben und auch nichts beitragen interessiert keinen, und es ist wohl auch nie untersucht worden welchen einfluss , das auf ein gewässer hat , wenn z.b. grasskarpfen mit den jungfischen um das plankton konkurieren. gerade marmorkarpfen stehen z.b. ganz am anfang der nahrungskette, zum glück können sich die ganzen karpfenviecher (noch) nicht vermehren.
> 
> ich finde diese ganzen diskussionen leider nur sehr punktuell und es werden ne menge aspekte kaum oder garnicht beachtet.


Danke. Wenigstens einer, der auch mal die andere Seite (die ich tagtäglich und in letzter Zeit immer häufiger zu hören bekomme) sieht.



Es ist leider nicht immer alles so einfach wie es scheint. Sicherlich ist die Kormoranpopulation sehr groß, vielleicht auch zu groß. Und sicherlich sind lokale Fischbestände, auch endemische Rassen, stark bedroht - möglicherweise ist deren Schicksal mancherorts sogar unwiderbringlich besiegelt.
Aber wir dürfen dabei nie aus dem Auge verlieren, wieso es soweit gekommen ist. Denn da sind wir alle selbst nicht ganz unschuldig dran:

Wer hat denn über Jahrzehnte hinweg nicht-autochtone Bachforellen- und Äschenstämme (oder gar Regenbogenforellen und Saiblinge in deren angestammte Gebiete) besetzt?
Wer hat die Flüsse kanalisiert und jegliche Unterstände und Laichhabitate weggeräumt?
Wer hat die Fließgewässer gestaut und somit die Interstitiale zusedimentiert?
Wer hat Neophyten und Neozoen eingeschleppt (im Rhein bestehen heute über 90% des Makrozoobenthos aus Neozoen)?
Und wer besetzt seine Seen regelmäßig mit (dummen, gewässerfremden) Fischen, die nur allzu leicht zur Beute werden?

Der Kormoran??? Nee Leute, der ist nur cleverer als der Rest und nutzt seine Chance - die Chance die jedes Tier sucht: 
Seine Population größtmöglich zu mehren und somit den Artbestand zu sichern!

Also wenn wir hier mit Schlagwörtern, Hetzparolen und Scheinargumenten diskutieren wollen, dann aber auch bitteschön von beiden Seiten. Denn, um es mit dem Werbeslogan eines Mobilfunkherstellers zu sagen: "Weil einfach, einfach einfach ist!"


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

@Hartmutz,Du hast schon recht damit,das die von Menschen gemachten Faktoren,wie
Umweltverschmutzung,Gewässerbegradigungen und natürlich besonders mangelnde Auf-
stiegsmöglichkeiten für Wanderfische,sich stark auf die Bestände auswirken.
Da wird heute aber versucht,mit Renaturierung,Rückbau von Wehren und besseren Klär-
anlagen gegenzusteuern.
Nun kommen aber die erhöhten Kormoranbestände noch verschärfend zu diesen Negativ
Faktoren dazu,und da wird nichts ,oder nur sehr wenig getan,da diese Vögel offenbar
über einen höheren Kuschelfaktor verfügen,als schleimige,schuppige Fische.
Um hier nicht falsch verstanden zu werden,ich bin kein Kormoranhasser,die haben ganz
klar ihre Daseinsberechtigung,genau wie Fischreiher,Eisvogel,Haubentaucher u.s.w.
Aber sicher nicht in diesen Mengen,und das ist wirklich tödlich für so manches Gewässer.
Und an eine Selbstregulierung zu glauben,ist reines Wunschdenken von eben so manchem
Ökologen!Und wenn diese wirklich zustande kommen sollte,so wird sich das in Zeiträumen
abspielen,die du und ich nicht erleben werden.
Ich möchte dich mal sehen wenn du eines Tages an deinen Bach kommst und der ist,
quasi über Nacht auf 10 Kilometer leergefressen.Das ist hier bei mir vor einigen Jahren
passiert,als im Winter mal ein Schwarm von den Schwarzen Vögel,in der unteren Elsenz
einfiel und abgeräumt haben.Jahrzehnte lange Gewässerpflege platt gemacht in kürzester
Zeit.

Taxidermist


----------



## hartmutz (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

übrigens sollen kormorane ziemlich gut schmecken 


naja kormoran beseite.


was ich als wesentlich unangenehmer empfinde sind die marmorkarpfen und silberkapfen populationen in deutschland.

diese fische fressen nur plankton, was sonst eigentlich jungfische fressen sollten. sie stehen also am anfang der nahrungskette, wo sonst die fischbrut steht.

 keine natürlichen feinde, wird sehr alt, und wenn dann schlagartig ein paar hundert tiere die +30 jahre alt sind und +50 kilo wiegen an altersschwäche sterben, kippt das ganze gewässer wegen sauerstoffmangel um. so passiert in einigen seen in mecklenburg.
tickende zeitbomben


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Jetzt kommt so langsam der richtige Dreh hier rein. Auch wenn  FF in seinem posting mit einer etwas defensiveren Schreibweise noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf seine Argumente lenken würde.


Was oft durcheinandergeworfen wird sind die Bedingungen einer intakten Umwelt ( gibt es bei uns nur noch rudimentär ) und die einer Kulturlandschaft. 
Das gilt auch und vor allem für unsere Gewässer. 
 Wie von einigen ganz richtig bemerkt, hat der Mensch durch Gewässerverbauung und Fischwirtschaft auch hier enorme Eingriffe vorgenommen. Man kann jetzt darüber streiten ob das alles notwendig war oder nicht, Fakt ist es lässt sich praktisch ( von Praxis ) nicht mehr rückgängig machen. 
Natürlich würde sich die Natur auch hier selbst regulieren, vorausgesetzt die Menschen sterben aus. Das wird aber noch ein Weilchen dauern und so lange werden wir alle versuchen, unser Leben so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten und so lange bestimmen die  Mechanismen der menschlichen Gesellschaft, was getan wird. 

Der Ansatz, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen funktioniert nicht mehr in einer Kulturlandschaft. Der Wunsch, wieder in einer intakten Natur zu leben ist ein Wiederspruch in sich, denn das funktioniert nur ohne die sogenannte Zivilisation. 

Es geht vielmehr darum, das bestehende zu hegen und zu pflegen. Es geht darum, die Überhandnahme einer Art durch geeignete Maßnahmen einzudämmen. Und es geht natürlich auch darum, weitere nachteilige Eingriffe nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden. 

Der letzte Punkt ist einer, an dem wir Angler zwar im kleinen, aber ganz entscheidend mitwirken können. Das Thema Besatz ist ja schon ausreichend angesprochen worden. Sehr unterschätzt und brandgefährlich sind die Neophyten und Neozoen. Also Arten, die durch den Menschen eingeschleppt werden. Nicht selten hört man den Wunsch nach Besatz mit fremden Fischarten. Während man z.B. Karpfen, Zander und Regenbogenforelle fast schon zwangsläufig als endgültig eingebürgert ansehen muß, könnte man bei Gras-, Silber-, und Amurkarpfen noch schlimmeres verhindern, bzw. bestehende Mißstände beseitigen. Ganz und gar nicht zu akzeptieren sind Rufe nach Schwarzbarsch oder Muskie. 

Auch die oft sehr konträren Diskussionen, ob eine bestimmte Fischart Schutz genießen, oder nach Möglichkeit entnommen werden soll zeigen, dass wir Angler mitnichten einheitlich im Sinne der Natur verfahren, sondern ebenfalls großes Interesse an einer Kulturierung unserer Gewässer haben. Da schließe ich mich übrigens ganz klar ein. Wir verfolgen, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, doch auch nur unsere eigenen Interessen. Wir wollen Fische fangen, und zwar mit  relativ hohen Erfolgsaussichten. Da sind wir uns doch alle einig. Unterschiede gibt es eigentlich nur in den Fischarten, die wir beanglen wollen.
Der begeisterte Welsangler schreit Hurra ob der anscheinend immer stärker werdenden Verbreitung, der Aalangler schiebt ihm den schwarzen Peter bezüglich des Rückgangs der Aalbestände zu. Wer fragt, was denn nun für die Gewässerökologie das richtige ist ? Wäre auch eine gemeine Frage, denn die Antwort ( so man eine geben kann )  könnte ja gegen die eigenen Interessen verstoßen.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Der Kormoran ist nachweislich schon seit über 300 Jahren hier im Binnenland zu finden (die Quelle hab ich letztens erst in nem anderen Thread gepostet), an der deutschen Küste kommt er schon seit vor 1492 vor, wobei nicht ganz klar ist, ob es ihn damals nicht auch schon im Binnenland gegeben hat.


Na zumindest hier in der Müritzregion wurde die ersten Brutpaare um 1900 regestriert. 1922 waren es gerademal knappe 20. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind's an der Müritz allein heute so um die 15000 Paare.



> da diese Vögel offenbar
> über einen höheren Kuschelfaktor,als schleimige,schuppige Fische.


Die Kuschelzeiten sind hier wohl vorbei.Zumindest am Plauer See hat sich die Naturparkbehörde ins eigne Knie geschossen. Anfang der 90er wurde mit schöner Schicht auf eine Kormorankolonie eine riesiege Aussichtsplattform gebaut. Reisebusweise hat der Naturpark die Besucher dahinn gekarrt. Und heute ......... da ist das Ding verweist. Warum? Nur noch die wenigsten Touries woll nen Blick auf die totgeschissene Landschaft werfen wollen.Zumal auf den Führungen ,die die Naturparkbehörde organisierte , Fragen gestellt wurden die nicht mehr sachlich beantwortet werden konnten.

Das Reden über Ursache -Wirkung ist immer richtig und aufschlußreich. Allerdings ist für mich wichtiger was wird heute getan damit der Fischer weiter exestieren kann , der Angler weiterhin regelmaßig sein Fisch fangen kann und der Kormoran in einer vertretbaren Anzahl weiter "heimisch bleib".


Zum Schluß ein wenig Polemik:
Erst wenn der letzte See geplündert , der letzte Fluß leer gefressen und der letzte Baum totgeschissen wurde , wird mann festellen das Kormorane verdammt schei.ße schmecken ( zitat von Holger)


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Moin Hartmutz


> kippt das ganze gewässer wegen sauerstoffmangel um. so passiert in einigen seen in mecklenburg.


Nichts gegen die Möglichkeit als solche. Aber welche Seen hier in MV genau sind denn auf Grund des hohen Graser-Mamor-Bestandes umgekippt?


----------



## hartmutz (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

noch eine kleine anmerkung, der zander ist kein echter neozen ...

zander gabs schon vor +200 jahren in der elbe und östlich davon, sowie in diversen seen in bayern , von süden kam er von der donau und von osten über die elbe  ... auch sind zanderpopulationen in frankreich schon vor +150 jahren beschrieben worden 

ich empfehle da google büchersuche , mit komplett eingescannten monographien und wissenschaftlichen publikationen zum thema 

hier z.b. vollständig gescannte literatur zum zander:
http://books.google.de/books?q=sander+lucioperca&client=firefox-a&um=1&as_brr=1


hier zum kormoran :
http://books.google.de/books?client...halacrocorax+carbo&btnG=Nach+B%FCchern+suchen


----------



## angler-jan (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

ich würde nur mal gerne wissen was mit den kormoranen und dem fisch vor 1000 jahren los war. als der mensch sie noch nicht vertrieben hat!?


----------



## angler-jan (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

ich denke das fest steht: der Kormoran frisst den fisch weg sodass dem fischer und dem angler und dem GEWÄSSER kaum fisch bleinbt und große populationen weggefressen werden


----------



## hartmutz (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

@gunnar

hier war zum fischsterben durch asiatische karpfen

http://www.mvregio.de/themen/regionales/4223.html

und hier ein aktellerer beitrag aus dem askari forum (man muss etwas nach unten scrollen) :

http://forum.angelsport.de/thread.php?postid=7288


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

@hartmutz,

Danke für die Links,

Allerdings geht es dort um Fischsterben durch Alterung bzw. Auswinterung. Hat nach meiner Ansicht nichts mit "umkippen" zu tun.In umgekippten Gewässern ist nach meiner Erfahrung alles tot. Alle Pflanzen , alle Fische. Davon war in den Links nicht die Rede.

Was mich noch wundert. Hier in meiner Ecke sind die Seen voll mit Grasern und Mamor. Tote Fische durch Auswinterung kenn ich zur genüge. Aber die alterbedingten"Ausfälle" hab ich so noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> ich würde nur mal gerne wissen was mit den kormoranen und dem fisch vor 1000 jahren los war. als der mensch sie noch nicht vertrieben hat!?


Vor 1000 Jahren lebten alle noch in Harmponie und Einklang... :l

Na ok, nicht ganz - denn das Römische Imperium war gerade zerfallen. 
Dennoch waren die Auswirkungen der Menschen auf die Ökosystem äußerst gering und die einzige Faunenverfälschung brachte Hanibal, indem er die Elefanten über die Alpen führte! :q




			
				hartmutz schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine kleine anmerkung, der zander ist kein echter neozen ...
> 
> zander gabs schon vor +200 jahren in der elbe und östlich davon, sowie in diversen seen in bayern , von süden kam er von der donau und von osten über die elbe ... auch sind zanderpopulationen in frankreich schon vor +150 jahren beschrieben worden


Sorry, aber dann lies Dir mal die Definition von Neobiota (Neozoen & Neophyten; Einzahl: Neozoe & Neophyt) nochmal durch...|rolleyes
Ich schrieb nicht umsonst von 1492. :g

Nichts destotrotz redet man heute im Sinne der FFH-Richtliniendefinition von gebietsfremd. Das trifft bei Marmor-, Silber- und Graskarpfen immer noch absolut zu, da sie nicht in der Lage sind hier eigenständige Populationen zu bilden. Beim zander sieht´s da allerdings anders aus... 
Wobei der Zander weit weniger Schaden am Ökosystem Gewässer verübt als vorgenannte.



@ Ralle:
Nur leider liest es doch sonst wieder keiner... |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hi Paddy,


> Wobei der Zander weit weniger Schaden am Ökosystem Gewässer verübt als vorgenannte.


Weniger?? Welchen Schaden macht der Zandenn überhaupt? Bzw. bezieht sich der Schaden auf die Auswirkung eines evt. Überbestandes. (allein)


----------



## gründler (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> ne an sowas gehen die nicht dran auch dieverse behauptungen von kilo aale. nönö. der kormoran braucht nen pfund am tag und wenn er junge hat so ungefähr 750 gramm.
> aber er kann auch schonmal nen kleinen aal verdrücken und auch ohne problem ne 35cm äsche!!


 

hi
Du bist nicht richtig Infomiert,Kormorane fressen Aale bis zu 80cm länge,Kormorane können ihren Schlund extrem weit Dehnen.Und hier zum xxx mal das berühmte Bild!
lg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aber die alterbedingten"Ausfälle" hab ich so noch nicht bemerkt.


Ich auch nicht. Ist in der Fachliteratur eigentlich auch kein Thema, da Fische i.d.R. *NICHT* altersbedingt sterben.
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, gibt es bei diesen keine sich verkürzenden Telomere (Chromosomen-enden).

Die Frage ist hier doch Ursache und Wirkung. Die Karpfen sind doch wohl eher an Sauerstoffmangel (Umkippen) als an Altersschwäche gestorben. Na und wenn die erstmal alle auf einen Streich sterben, gibt´s plötzlich soviel faulige Biomasse, dass der See sich erst Recht verabschiedet.
Das Umkippen allerdings kann imho wiederum durch Karpfen induziert worden sein - zu dem Thema gibt´s demnächst eh ne Publikation. :g


EDIT:


gründler schrieb:


> hier zum xxx mal das berühmte Bild!
> lg



Wobei da bis heute noch der Nachweis der Authenizität fehlt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Servus Gunnar,


Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Paddy,
> 
> Weniger?? Welchen Schaden macht der Zandenn überhaupt? Bzw. bezieht sich der Schaden auf die Auswirkung eines evt. Überbestandes. (allein)


Nunja... es gibt durchaus auch Leute die behaupten, der Zander habe massiv zur Verdrängung des Hechtes in einigen Gewässern (Rhein) beigetragen. Das sich darüber noch niemand ausgiebig beschwert hat, ist natürlich klar...


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben :
Kormoran : ein Gebietsfremder Vogel, der wie alle Neozomen ersteimal zur Massenhaften Verbeitung neigt, ja der wird weniger, wenn er alle Fische im Gewässer gefressen hat, nur Äschen und Co gibt es dan nicht mehr (Nie wieder :c ).Macht aber auch Probleme beim Seeadlerschutz der größere Bestände braucht.

Wels: war ein Supercoup vom Bayrischen Vogelschutzbund Kormoranschäden als Welsschäden zu verkaufen.

Angler: bei einigen gillt Kameradschaft und Rücksichtnahme als Schwäche, auch im Berufsleben/ Privaten Umfeld

Zander : kann kleinere Gewässerverändern, zugunsten des Brassens.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Na und wenn die erstmal alle auf einen Streich sterben, gibt´s plötzlich soviel faulige Biomasse, dass der See sich erst Recht verabschiedet.


 
Ja Paddy ja , alles kein Thema. Logische Sache. ... Nur stammen in diesem Fall die Berichte von April-Mai. Rein zeitmäßig weiter spekuliert müßten sich die Todesfälle auf eine Auswinterung bezogen haben. Und  das ist für mich keine Umkippen.
Wenn ein See kippt kann der Ü-Bestand an Karpfen "gern" seinen Teil mit dazu bei getragen haben. Aber als alleinige Ursache............. ne.

zum Zander,
 Da hab mir schon gedacht das sowas kommt. Ist das Tierchen son Modefisch? Oder warum sind da alle hinterher? Gut mir schmeckt er besser als Hecht. Dafür ist dieser aber größer und kämpferischer. Na egal , vor mir habn se beide Ruhe........


----------



## arno (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> ne an sowas gehen die nicht dran auch dieverse behauptungen von kilo aale. nönö. der kormoran braucht nen pfund am tag und wenn er junge hat so ungefähr 750 gramm.
> aber er kann auch schonmal nen kleinen aal verdrücken und auch ohne problem ne 35cm äsche!!


Mh, wenn ein Kormoran nur ein Pfund am Tag braucht, dann erklär mir mal was ein 40 cm Hecht  und ein 60 cm Aal wiegt?
Die hat man ja mal irgendwo in einem abgeschossenen Kormoran gefunden!


----------



## arno (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nö. Deswegen haben solche Stellnetze ja vorgegebene Maschenweiten, da schlüpfen die Jungfische ungehindert durch und zurück.
> "


Muha, wers glaubt wird selig!


----------



## angler-jan (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

arno ein kormoran braucht 750 gramm-1000gramm wenn er junge hat . was völlig absurd ist,ist das ein kormoran 1 kilo am tag frisst,  wenn er keine junge hat .denn er wiegt nur 2,5 bis 3,5 kilogramm. es würde ja bedeuten das der kormoran bei einem kilo fisch, 30% seines körpergewichts fressen würde


----------



## angler-jan (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

sollte er natürlich keine jungen haben hab ich vergessen


----------



## angler-jan (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Die Brutzeit der Kormorane erstreckt sich von April bis Juli, beide Elterteile erbrüten in bis zu 30 Tagen 3-4 Junge. Die Nester werden in den Kronen großer Bäume angelegt. Nach 60 Tagen sind die Jungvögel flügge, bis zu 13 Wochen danach werden sie von ihren Eltern geführt.


----------



## arno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Und wenn das auch Legenden sein sollten, ein Schädling bleibt er trotzdem!
Bei uns hat er es zumindest geschafft, das ein See lehr ist, da schwimmen nur noch alte karpfen von Metergröße.
Und wenn Du mal nen Hecht fangen solltest, dann ist das immer ein Hungerlappen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



aalhunter.007 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> zum Kormoran will ich mal ein Erlebniss zum besten geben.
> Ich wollte von meinem Schrebergarten auf Aal angeln. Die "Schwinge" ist am Garten ungefähr 10m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle um die 3m. Als ich ans Ufer trat kam in diesem Moment ein Kormoran mit einem Aal von ca. 1,5 Pfund im Schnabel nach oben. Ich habe mich nicht mehr bewegt um den Kormoran nicht zu verjagen. Was soll ich sagen, der Vogel den Kopf in Nacken und weg mit dem Teil. Dann ging der Kormoran wieder auf Tauchgang und kam nochmal mit einem Aal von ca. 1 Pfund nach oben. Diesmal jedoch wickelte sich der Aal um den Hals des Vogel's und kam wieder frei. Der Geier gleich wieder hinterher. An der Wasseroberfläche erschienen auf einer Länge von 6-8 m und in Schlangenlinien eine Luftblasenspur. Wahrscheinlich hat der Kormoran den Aal durch den Schlammgrund gejagt. Jedenfalls kam er wieder mit dem Aal im Schnabel nach oben. Und was soll ich sagen, Kopf in Nacken und wieder weggeschluckt (ich möchte kein Aal sein). Nachdem der Vogel mich bemerkt hatte, flog er 20m weiter und holte sich dort noch zwei Weißfische.#q Als Schädling würde ich den Kormoran deswegen aber nicht bezeichnen, da jede Kreatur eine Daseinsberechtigung hat.
> 
> Grüße und frohe Festtage an alle :vik:


 
Schade das es nicht möglich ist, diese Diskussion sachlich zu führen. Das ein Komoran in 20m Entfernung einfach weiter jagt halte ich für eine Lüge.

Man beachte, dass auf dem legendären Foto dem ganz rechten Komoran, der Zander sogleich unverdaut bis in den Enddarm durchgerutscht ist.

Tut mir leid, aber mit so einem Quatsch und solch offensichtlich gefakten Fotos setzen sich Angler zu recht ins falsche Licht. So dämlich durchschaubare Propaganda führt mit Sicherheit nicht zu einer Regelung die eine sinnvolle Bestandsregulierung beinhaltet.

Uli


----------



## angler-jan (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

tut mir leid aber das find ich auch. 
und arno: bei uns an der ruhr fängt man seit jahren keine barsche mehr die sind weg! äschen kaum noch und alle fangen gelegentlich etwas,meistens forellen. dieses jahr war es besser, aber es
sieht immer noch sehr böse aus


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Schade das es nicht möglich ist, diese Diskussion sachlich zu führen.


Hier gebe ich dir Recht. Wobei , persöhnliche Erlebnisse sind selten sachlich.Und noch weniger objektiv. Aber muß es denn immer gleich ne Lüge sein??


----------



## arno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht möglich ist, diese Diskussion sachlich zu führen. Das ein Komoran in 20m Entfernung einfach weiter jagt halte ich für eine Lüge.
> 
> Man beachte, dass auf dem legendären Foto dem ganz rechten Komoran, der Zander sogleich unverdaut bis in den Enddarm durchgerutscht ist.
> 
> ...


Mh, so schnell würde ich niemandem einen Lügner nennen!
Stell Dir vor er hat recht und dann....?


----------



## angler-jan (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

naja fest steht sie fressen zu viel fisch und sind nicht geeignet für unsere gewässer!
also was soll man tun? soll man sie jetzt schießen oder nur vergrämen soll man die ganze brutstätten kaputtmachen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



arno schrieb:


> Mh, so schnell würde ich niemandem einen Lügner nennen!
> Stell Dir vor er hat recht und dann....?


 
Deswegen habe ich ja gesagt, dass ich das für eine Lüge halte und nicht das es eine ist. Die deutsche Sprache ermöglicht ja sehr feine Unterscheidungen. Nur komisch das ich im LK Stade, wo übrigens auch die Schwinge liegt an keinen Komoran näher als 50m komme, weil die Burschen dann einfach flüchten und nicht seelenruhig weiterjagen. 

Übrigens würde ich hier im Board nicht alles glauben was geschrieben steht.

Das Vögel die jahrhundertelang erbarmungslos gejagt wurden eine gewisse Scheu entwickeln halte ich für normal.

Uli


----------



## arno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Na, jetzt fangen wir mal keine Wortklauberei an!
Wenn ich irgend wo ruhig sitzen bleibe, dann fliegt mich auch ne Eule des Nachts an um mich als Aussichtsturm zu mißbrauchen!
Leider schon passiert!
Aber der Vogel hat wohl auch den Schreck des Lebens so wie ich gehabt!


----------



## aalhunter.007 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht möglich ist, diese Diskussion sachlich zu führen. Das ein Komoran in 20m Entfernung einfach weiter jagt halte ich für eine Lüge.
> 
> Hey sundvogel,
> diese Stellungnahme gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber das mit der Lüge kann ich nicht so hinnehmen.
> Du hälst meine Schilderung also für eine Lüge. Wenn ich am Ufer bewegungslos stehe und der Kormoran taucht auf, erkennt er mich nicht als Gefahr. Es ist richtig, dass ich ,wenn ich mich am Ufer bewege oder auf den Kormoran zugehe nicht näher als 50m komme. Bei völliger Bewegungslosigkeit kommen zB. Ratten, Eichhörnchen, Teichhühner auf mich zu die sofort die Flucht ergreifen wenn ich mich bewege. Auch kann ich einen Graureiher bei der Jagd beobachten, wenn ich mich ruhig verhalte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



aalhunter.007 schrieb:


> ge.
> 
> Hey sundvogel,
> diese Stellungnahme gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber das mit der Lüge kann ich nicht so hinnehmen.


 
Du mußt dich nicht rechtfertigen. Unter Anglern wird ja gerne mal übertrieben. Ich glaube schlichtweg nicht, dass ein K. in 20m Entfernung von dir locker weiter jagt. Für so was sind die Vögel viel zu scheu. 

Solche Übertreibungen sind, wie auch das besagte Foto bei diesem Thema kontraproduktiv, weil sie die Angler in den Verdacht bringen zu hetzen.

Sowas führt einfach nur zu verhärteten Fronten. Wenn man in diesem Bereich etwas erreichen will, dann schafft man es nur, wenn man dem K. eine andere schützenswerte Kreatur, vielleicht die Äsche, entgegen hält.

Artenschutz in Deutschland hört leider meist über der Wasseroberfläche auf, weil die wenigsten Fische, mal abgesehen von Schleien, große süße Augen haben und Bambi heißen.

Ansonsten kann man nur Foolish Farmers Posting der genauen Lektüre empfehlen. Da steckt einiges drin, wie man sich konzeptionell um Lösungen kümmern könnte, allerdings um den Preis nicht mehr so komfortabel angeln zu können, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht, oder etwa doch?

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Die Natur (inkl. der Menschen, die ja nur ein Teil davon sind) hat und wird sich immer selber "helfen".  
Naturschutz wie er heut verstanden wird, ist eine maßlose Selbstüberschätzung der Menschheit.

Die Menschheit als Teil der Natur gibt es gerade mal ein paar tausend Jahre, die Natur wurde in den Milliarden Jahren, seit es Leben auf der Erde gibt mit ganz anderen Katastrophen als der Menschheit fertig. 

Man denke nur daran, dass mehrmals im Laufe der Erdgeschichte die Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre sich so geändert hat, dass dabei jedesmal der Großteil des bis dahin existierendn Lebens ausgelöscht wurde.

Man denke dabei an die zig Einschläge kleinerer und größere Himmelskörper (nicht nur das Riesending, das wohl die Saurier ausgelöscht hatte..)

Man denke an die zg Klimawechsel, welche die Natur hinter sich gebracht hat - jedesmal mit dem auslöschen unzähliger bis dahin existenter Arten....

Will man schon soweit gehen, die Menschheit als "Krone der Schöpfung" zu sehen, dann kann man als Argument wohl nur anführen, dass die Menschen die am weitesten entwickelte/diversifizierte (bzw. auch am kompliziertesten gebaute) Art wären.

Das ist der Natur aber zum einen schlicht wurscht - zum anderen sollten die Menschen dann auch daran denken, dass eine Divbersifizierung/Weiterentwicklung gerade erst durch "Katastrophen" (auch eine menschliche Sichtweise) ermöglicht bzw. beschleunigt wurde.

Hätten wir auf der Erde eine Natur mit statischen Bedingungen, gäbe es ja keinen Grund zu einer Weiterentwicklung bzw. Diversifizierung....

Dass sich die Menschheit - sowohl als Individuum wie auch in der Masse - als "Dreh- und Angelpunkt" der Umwelt sieht, mag zwar verständlich sein, ist aber daher wie oben geschrieben eine maßlose Selbstüberschätzung.

Dazu dann noch zu glauben, dass der Mensch/die Menschheit die "Natur schützen könne", setzt dieser Selbstüberschätzung noch der Krone auf.

Vor allem dann, wenn man sich anschaut was in den letzten Milliarden Jahren in der Natur alles passiert ist.

Dass dann die Menschen meinen, die Natur als solche müsse als Wert als solcher geschützt werden - am besten noch vor dem Menschen, der geht vollkommen irre. 

Denn nicht die Natur muss vor dem Menschen, sondern der so weit entwickelte und kompliziert gebaute Mensch - lebensfähig ja nur in einer sehr kleinen Spanne vorgebener Parameter von Atmosphäre, Klima etc. - muss vor der sich ständig weiter entwickelnden Natur geschützt werden - wenn man schon unbeding was schützen will.

Der Mensch wird niemals in der Lage sein, die Entwicklung dr Natur aufzuhalten oder auch nur zu verlangsamen oder beschleunigen.

Denn das Prinzip der Natur an sich ist ja die Veränderung bei sich verändernden Bedingungen - und da ist der Mensch nun mal ein Teil davon.

Es ist natürlich ehrenwert und moralisch/ethisch lobenswert, wenn sich da Menschen Gedanken um ihre Umwelt machen. Leider Gottes aber auch vollkommen sinn- und zweckfrei, sofern das zum Ziel haben soll, entweder die Natur als "Wert als solchen" oder auch die Natur "als Hort/Lebensgrundlage der Menschheit" vor was auch immer zu "schützen".

Das sollte man sich bei solchen Diskussionen einfach eingestehen, dass auch die Menschheit die Natur zwar verändern kann (siehe oben, Veränderung ist Natur!), aber genau wie jede andere Art sich dann entweder im Laufe der Zeit anpassen muss oder eben ausstirbt. 

Daher muss und kann man gerade solche Diskussionen wie die hier (Schädlinge) nur in einem Kontext führen:
Sind es Schädlinge für die Menschheit und deren Kultur und wie geht man so damit um, dass eine Entwicklung der jetzt existierenden Menschheit möglichst wenig schadet - im optimalen Falle sogar nützt.

Und da macht es wenig Sinn, sich für bestimmte Arten einzusetzen. Ob das nun der Menschheit "nützliche" Tiere/Pflanzen oder "schädliche" sind. Das ist wie schon gesagt moralisch/ethisch nicht zu beanstanden, bleibt aber zwangsläufig ohne jede Wirkung.

Sondern die Frage ist schlicht, wie regeln wir das so, dasss sowohl bestimmt Interessengruppen (Angler, Schützer) wie auch die Menschheit insgesamt davon am meisten hat.

*Macht man sich die Machtlosigkeit der Menschen - sowie ihre erdgeschichtlich gesehen paar Jahre, die sie existieren - einmal klar, wird man dann solche Diskussionen wie diese hier auch emotional wesentlich entspannter führen können*.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man nur Foolish Farmers Posting der genauen Lektüre empfehlen. Da steckt einiges drin, wie man sich konzeptionell um Lösungen kümmern könnte, allerdings um den Preis nicht mehr so komfortabel angeln zu können, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht, oder etwa doch?
> 
> Uli


 
Natürlich geht es darum, und um nix anderes. Das hast Du schon richtig erkannt. Wir haben unsere Gewässer durch Besatz so hingebogen, das wir einen möglichst großen Ertrag haben. Jetzt kommt der Kormoran und frisst auf, was wir mit Mühe gestaltet haben. Und blöderweise sind unsere Gewässer bis zu einer bestimmten Größe nicht mehr in der Lage kurzfristige Invasionen von Freßfeinden auszugleichen. Das stört mich auch.
Nach dem Motto " wer A sagt muß auch B sagen " haben wir Menschen nun die Verantwortung  für die Erhaltung unserer Pfründe. Und das in einem Maße, das wir nicht alles ausrotten was stört, sondern auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren. 

Eigentlich ist der Kormoran nix anderes als der Borkenkäfer unserer Gewässer.

Ralf


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

sollte ein Kormoran einen großen Fsich ergattern, jagt er den überhaupt danach weiter???|kopfkrat

Was ich bemerkt habe: Ob Wikipedia oder andere Kormoranseiten: Überall stehen falsche zahlen über das Fressverhalten: mal sind es nur dreihundert gramm fisch, mal 500. Keiner weiß es glaub ich so richtig??!!|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> sollte ein Kormoran einen großen Fsich ergattern, jagt er den überhaupt danach weiter???|kopfkrat
> 
> Was ich bemerkt habe: Ob Wikipedia oder andere Kormoranseiten: Überall stehen falsche zahlen über das Fressverhalten: mal sind es nur dreihundert gramm fisch, mal 500. Keiner weiß es glaub ich so richtig??!!|bigeyes


 
Deine kritische Betrachtung ist aller Ehren Wert. Zeigt es doch das Du Dir Gedanken machst, anstatt einfach irgendwelche Parolen nachzuplappern.
Dennoch, das der Kormoran ein Problem darstellt ist unstrittig. Ob er nun 300 oder 500 g am Tag frisst ist in der Summe nicht erheblich. Es ist die schiere Masse der Vögel, auch wenn sie ( noch ) nur punktuellen Schaden anrichten. Übrigens kommen zu den gefressenen noch eine Dunkelziffer an verletzen Fischen hinzu. Nicht selten entwischt die Beute noch im letzten Moment, allerdings oft mit schweren Verletzungen. 

Im übrigen bin ich schon der Meinung, dass ein Kormoran bis auf 20 m an einen herankommt, verhält man sich ruhig. In Holland können wir die Kormorane in ähnlicher Entfernung vom Boot aus beim jagen zusehen. Es kommt sicher auch darauf an, wie stark die Kormorane an menschliche Gesellschaft gewöhnt sind.

Ralf


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

das ist aber dort, wo  die Kormorane an Menschen gewöhnt sind oder?

Bei mir an der ruhr ist es so das sich die Kormorane ,wenn sie in der Luft sind und unten einen sehen sich noch nichmals runter wagen und erst noch nen paar hundert meter weiter 
fliegen also ich denke es kommt auch immer auf die Umgebung an!
Ich war im Herbst an der Mosel und bin dort einem Kormoran noch nie so nahe gekommen.
Er saß auf einem Baum direkt vor mir und beobachtete mich.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ralle 24:Übrigens kommen zu den gefressenen noch eine Dunkelziffer an verletzen Fischen hinzu. Nicht selten entwischt die Beute noch im letzten Moment, allerdings oft mit schweren Verletzungen. 



Ich habe schon oft einen Barsch gefangen der eine große Narbe hatte!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mensch wird niemals in der Lage sein, die Entwicklung dr Natur aufzuhalten oder auch nur zu verlangsamen oder beschleunigen.
> 
> Es ist natürlich ehrenwert und moralisch/ethisch lobenswert, wenn sich da Menschen Gedanken um ihre Umwelt machen. Leider Gottes aber auch vollkommen sinn- und zweckfrei, sofern das zum Ziel haben soll, entweder die Natur als "Wert als solchen" oder auch die Natur "als Hort/Lebensgrundlage der Menschheit" vor was auch immer zu "schützen".



Hi,

im Wesentlichen stimme ich deiner Einschätzung zu. Sie erinnert etwas an die Argumentation in Frank Schätzings Buch "Nachrichten aus einem unbekannten Universum" - übrigens sehr lesenswert.

Aber das der Mensch nicht in der Lage ist, die Entwicklung der "Natur" - und damit seine eigene Entwicklung - zu beeinflussen, glaube ich nicht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Um das zu sehen, muß man nicht mal in die Details gehen. Bleiben wir beim Kormoran: Im ersten Szenario beschließen wir den Kormoran als Gegner auszurotten. Das würde gelingen, in der Beziehung macht den Menschen keine andere Lebensform etwas vor. Im zweiten Szenario halten wir den K für absolut schützenswert. Mit allen Konsequenzen für unsere geliebten Unterwassertiere. Egal, in beiden Fällen würde der Eingriff konsequenzen haben, die es ohne den Faktor Mensch nicht gäbe. Wenn das keine Beeinflussung ist...

Eine Frage am Rande: Wie kann etwas "moralisch/ethisch lobenswert" sein, wenn es gleichzeitig "vollkommen sinn- und zweckfrei" ist?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> das ist aber dort, wo die Kormorane an Menschen gewöhnt sind oder?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Ja natürlich. Wenn die Kormorane in Vinkeveen mit dem Fressen warten würden, bis keine Menschen mehr auf dem Wasser sind bräuchten sie ´ne Taschenlampe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Egal ob wir den Kormoran - wie im ersten von Dir genannten Fall - ausrotten, oder wie im zweiten schützen:
Es war, ist und wird der Natur vollkommen schnuppe bleiben!

Jede Nische, die eröffnet wird in der Natur (z. B. durch ausrotten), wird immer wieder schnellstmöglich besetzt werden. 
Vielleicht nicht durch die Arten, welche die Menschheit gerne um sich hätte, Ressourcen (kommen wir damit mal zurück zu dem was Angler interessiert) wie z. B. Nährstoffe im Meerwasser können eben sowohl z. B. durch Fische - aber eben auch durch Quallen, Algen oder Einzeller genutzt werden.

Das ist ja genau was ich sage: 
*Der Natur ist das wurscht, für die ist der Einzeller so viel wert wie der Mensch.*

Und mit Beeinflussung meinte ich "willentliche Beeinflussung", dass also der Mensch meint, durch sein Verhalten die Natur ihm genehmer gestalten zu können.

Denn selbstverständlich beeinflusst natürlich jede Art von Leben anderes Leben - und damit die Natur - einfach durch seine Existenz. Die ja immer davon abhängt, anderes Leben für sein eigenes zu nutzen.

Nur glaubt außer den Menschen wohl niemand, die Natur oder natürlichen Bedingungen willentlich beeinflussen zu können.



			
				Mühlkoppe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann etwas "moralisch/ethisch lobenswert" sein, wenn es gleichzeitig "vollkommen sinn- und zweckfrei" ist?


Weder Moral noch Ethik sind an Sinn und Zweck gebunden.

Beispiel: 
Oft genug hätte ich es schon für sinn- und zweckvoll gehalten, diverse Leute einfach zu erschiessen, um mein persönliches Leben unkomplzierter oder besser gestalten zu können.

Dennoch ist es moralisch/ethisch für micht nicht vertretbar, deswegen einfach andere Leute umzubringen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Wesentlichen stimme ich deiner Einschätzung zu. Sie erinnert etwas an die Argumentation in Frank Schätzings Buch "Nachrichten aus einem unbekannten Universum" - übrigens sehr lesenswert.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man die Natur als Ganzes betrachtet sind die Eingriffe des Menschens noch nicht mal kleine Nadelstiche. Der Mensch wird irgendwann nicht mehr existieren, die Natur wird nie aufhören. Es ist m.E. eine Frage des Blickwinkels. Wir neigen dazu uns in den Mittelpunkt der Schöpfung zu stellen. Selbst die, die das nicht tun, denken oft nur bis an den Rand der Strathosphäre. Für mich geht die Natur aber noch viel weiter. Und da hat kein Mensch mehr irgendeinen Einfluß.
Und selbst wenn man nur auf der Erde bleibt, auch hier wird es nach dem Menschen weitergehen, zumindest noch solange die Sonne existiert. Klar wird sich was verändern, aber das hat es vor dem Menschen schon gegeben und das wird auch danach so sein. Evolution halt.

Ralf


----------



## Mühlkoppe (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Natur als Ganzes betrachtet sind die Eingriffe des Menschens noch nicht mal kleine Nadelstiche. Der Mensch wird irgendwann nicht mehr existieren, die Natur wird nie aufhören. Es ist m.E. eine Frage des Blickwinkels. Wir neigen dazu uns in den Mittelpunkt der Schöpfung zu stellen.
> Ralf



OK, wechseln wir für einen Moment den Blickwinkel und betrachten unsere Umwelt aus den Augen eines - sagen wir mal Eisbären. Seine Lebensgrundlage schmilzt ihm wörtlich unter den Füßen weg. Postulieren wir weiter, dass diese Veränderung menschgemacht ist (nur mal angenommen...), dann sind die aus bärensicht veränderten Bedingungen natürlich deutlich größer als "Nadelstiche". 
Da wir dazu neigen die Welt nur aus unserer Perspektive zu betrachten, fällt so ein biologischer Kollateralschaden schon mal gerne unter den Tisch.

Thorsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Aus der Sicht des Bären betrachtet vollkommen richtig. Ist aber auch nur ne subjektive Sicht. Der Natur ist es Vollkommen wurscht, ob Eisbären aussterben oder nicht. Wenn die Pole schmelzen gibt es neuen Lebensraum für Neue Arten. 
Die Natur ist nicht subjektiv, kennt werder Moral noch Ethik, keine Nutztiere und keine Schädlinge.
Schon lange vor dem Menschen sind hunderttausende von Arten ausgestorben. Hat´s der Natur geschadet ?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Das heißt in keinem Fall, der Mensch soll machen was er will. Aber was auch immer er macht es geschieht nach seinen Bedürfnissen und Interessen. Mögen  moralisch/ethische oder kommerzielle Absichten dahinter stecken. 

Einen " Schaden " an der Natur gibt es nur aus menschlicher Sicht.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur glaubt außer den Menschen wohl niemand, die Natur oder natürlichen Bedingungen willentlich beeinflussen zu können.



Für die ufernah lebenden Mäuse und ihre Familien ist der Biber ein heimtückischer Umweltfrevler. Zerstört er doch durch seinen Dammbau die Lebensgrundlage von Familie Maus - und das nur um seine eigenen Lebensbedingungen zu verbessern. Aus Sicht der vom Dammbau negativ betroffenen Lebensformen sollte man den Biber schnellstens in den Biberhimmel befördern.

Kurz nach Fertigstellung seines Bauwerks werden die neu entstandenen biologischen Nischen sofort besetzt und der Biber als Schöpfer von Lebensraum verehrt. Komplizierte Welt...

Thorsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Einen " Schaden " an der Natur gibt es nur aus menschlicher Sicht.


Genau das ist der Punkt!
Die "Natur " gabs Milliarden Jahre vor den Menschen und wirds noch Milliarden Jahre danach geben.

Ist, wie ich in Posting 66 geschrieben hatte (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1874567&postcount=66):
Eine maßlose Selbstüberschätzung der Menschen zu glauben, sie könnten da was ändern.



> Die Natur ist nicht subjektiv, kennt werder Moral noch Ethik, keine Nutztiere und keine Schädlinge


Und nochmal genau richtig!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Für die ufernah lebenden Mäuse und ihre Familien ist der Biber ein heimtückischer Umweltfrevler. Zerstört er doch durch seinen Dammbau die Lebensgrundlage von Familie Maus - und das nur um seine eigenen Lebensbedingungen zu verbessern. Aus Sicht der vom Dammbau negativ betroffenen Lebensformen sollte man den Biber schnellstens in den Biberhimmel befördern.
> 
> Kurz nach Fertigstellung seines Bauwerks werden die neu entstandenen biologischen Nischen sofort besetzt und der Biber als Schöpfer von Lebensraum verehrt. Komplizierte Welt...
> 
> Thorsten


 
Hervorragendes posting. Genau so isses.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oft genug hätte ich es schon für sinn- und zweckvoll gehalten, diverse Leute einfach zu erschiessen, um mein persönliches Leben unkomplzierter oder besser gestalten zu können.
> 
> Dennoch ist es moralisch/ethisch für micht nicht vertretbar, deswegen einfach andere Leute umzubringen.




Sehr richtig... #6

Besonders bei Themen wie C&R |krach: C&K oder LKF kommt mir dieser Gedanke auch immer wieder... :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sehr richtig... #6
> 
> Besonders bei Themen wie C&R |krach: C&K oder LKF kommt mir dieser Gedanke auch immer wieder... :m


 

Also um ehrlich zu sein. In seltenen Fällen und aus einer spontanen Reaktione heraus hält mich wahrscheinlich nur die Angst vor Strafe ab. Ich bin dann sowas von unmoralisch.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Besonders bei Themen wie C&R |krach: C&K oder LKF kommt mir dieser Gedanke auch immer wieder... :m


Du wirst es nicht glauben, genau das schwirrte mir dabei im Kopf rum )))))


----------



## forelle03 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Die Natur regelt alles von alleine.doch der Mensch hat keine Geduld und muss alles beschleunigen.

Nur wenn ich sehe wie ein Gewässer (Bäche) nach dem andern leergefressen wird dann sollte man sich doch Gedanken um den Fortbestand von Äschen und Bachforellen machen.

          mfg Michael


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Die Natur ist anpassbar. 
Wird es zu warm, entstehen neue Lebewesen, die in größerer Hitze leben können. 
Es entstehen neue Pflanzenarten die sich dem Klima angepasst haben.
Denkt doch mal über den Versuch nach ein Dorf ungefähr 20 Jahre leerstehen zu lassen .
Efeupflanzen werden alle Häuser erobert haben und überall wird es von Tieren wimmeln; die Gärten werden sich als Urwald entpuppen!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hier geht es aber ab. Biber, Eisbär und Mäuse denken in moralischen Kategorien. Die Natur denkt nicht, sie ist einfach. 

Aha.

Genau das ist ja der Unterschied. Der Mensch als denkendes und moralisches Wesen ist in der Lage großrahmige Veränderungen vorzunehmen. Frank Schätzing weist in ebendiesem Buch  interessanterweise daraufhin, das die menschliche Rasse nicht in der Lage ist diese Veränderungen die sie vornimmt zu überschauen und in ihrer Komplexität zu überblicken. FF Posting konkretisiert diesen Aspekt anschaulich und bewundernswert konkret.

Äschen und Bachforellen wird es immer geben. Der Komoran kann sie nicht ausrotten. Er sorgt nur dafür, dass uns deutlich werden muß, dass man für Gewässer mehr tun muß, als nur ein paar Fische hineinzuwerfen um Bestände herzustellen.

Uli


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Der Kormoran zeigt uns aber auch, das er zu viel Fisch frisst. Und das er neben Gewässerverbauung eine Bedrohung für Fisch- Populationen ist. Immer noch: tief im Sauerland an wilden kleinen Flüssen hat er auch gesessen und die Äschen weggefressen! 
Er hat auch dort stark kaputtgemacht wo keine Gewässerverbauung ist!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber ab. Biber, Eisbär und Mäuse denken in moralischen Kategorien. Die Natur denkt nicht, sie ist einfach.
> 
> Uli



Hi Uli,

nee, die Viecher kennen keine Moral, die wissen nicht was Kategorien sind und denken - nun das haben sie mit so manchem Menschen gemein.

Die Tiere registrieren selbstverständlich Veränderungen in ihrer Umwelt und reagieren drauf. Wodurch die Veränderungen hervorgerufen wurden interessiert nicht die Bohne. Das unter Anderem unterscheidet uns von den Tieren, wir können Ursachen sehen und darauf reagieren. Noch schlimmer, wir sind manchmal die Ursache. Um den Bogen zum Kormoran (oder Wels oder Nebenerwerbsfischer oder...) zu spannen, in diesem Fall steuern wir gegen die Natur, indem bspw. ständig neu besetzt wird. Also ein ratzekahl leergefressener Bach (wenn es denn sowas gäbe) reizt den Kormoran zum weiterfliegen und zur Suche nach dem nächsten zu plündernden Gewässer. Ist ein Fluß leergefischt, wird es auch keine Nebenerwerbsfischer mehr geben und die sog. Welsplage ist auch nicht möglich in einem ansonsten totem Gewässer.

Das ganze Dilemma spiegelt sich in der Situation eines Forellenzuchtbesitzers wieder, der u.U. über Nacht seiner Existenz beraubt werden kann. Erst wird mit großem Energieaufwand ein unnatürliches Habitat aufgebaut, dann eine unnatürliche Populationsdichte aufrecht erhalten. Es folgt der Auftritt der "schwarzen Pest" - natürlich in unnatürlich großer Stückzahl - und schwubs hat es ein Ende mit der Zuchtanlage. Aber halt, man kann ja den gleichen Fehler nochmal machen, also wieder rein mit den Fischen in den Tümpel, mästen und völlig überraschend - Auftritt Kormoran...

Einen Ausweg kenne ich leider auch nicht. Ich glaube nur zu wissen, dass der Abschuß, der Versuch der Geburtenkontrolle und was noch so alles vorgeschlagen wurde, nicht zielführend ist. Und selbst wenn das für den Moment hilft, wir werden sicher den nächsten Fehler begehen, von dem wir heute noch gar nicht wissen, dass es ein Fehler ist.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Das besetzen ist immer eine heikle Diskussion. 

Durch das besetzen wird ja kein Gelichgewicht geschaffen, sondern nur viele Fische 
und jeder verein besetzt anders. Ein verbauter besetzter Fluss ist nicht mehr ein Ökosystem sondern nur noch eine große Fischzucht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Der Kormoran zeigt uns aber auch, das er zu viel Fisch frisst. Und das er neben Gewässerverbauung eine Bedrohung für Fisch- Populationen ist. Immer noch: tief im Sauerland an wilden kleinen Flüssen hat er auch gesessen und die Äschen weggefressen!
> Er hat auch dort stark kaputtgemacht wo keine Gewässerverbauung ist!


 
Ich finde es klasse, dass du dir wirklich Gedanken machst.

Der Komoran frißt nicht zuviel Fisch. Er frißt soviel Fisch wie er zum Leben braucht.

Das Problem in dieser Diskussion ist aus Sicht der Tierschützer (Thomas? ist diese Wort schon eine Verwarnung wert? Scherz.), dass der Vogel kein Nahrungskonkurent, sondern bestenfalls ein Spaßminderer für den angelnden Menschen ist.

Nur den Spaß zu versauen rechtfertigt aus deren (nicht aus meiner Sicht) eben nicht diese Vögel massiv zu bekämpfen.

Uli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Tja, leider gehört der Komoran garnicht hier hin!!!
Und somit ist er ein Schädling. 

mfg Flo


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hä?
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Tja, die zogen bei uns nur mal vorbei gegen Winter, nun haben wir sie das ganze Jahr über hier sitzen. Ursprünglich gab es eine Kolonie ca. 10-20 Tiere nun haben wir ca. 20 Kolonien von ü. 20 Tieren.  Wenn die Vogelart sich dermaßen hier ausbreitet wo sie früher nur durchzog auf der Reise zu ihrem Winterquartier, gehört sie für mich nicht hier her und ist ein Schädling.

mfg Flo


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Dann informiere dich mal besser! 
Ist nicht böse gemeint,aber mir wurde es auch gesagt und sie hatten recht!


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Kormorane gab es schon immer an Küsten
Ich weiß nur nicht so richtig, wie das mit den Flüssen war ,aber im Norden und an der Ostsee waren sie schon immer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nur den Spaß zu versauen rechtfertigt aus deren (nicht aus meiner Sicht) eben nicht diese Vögel massiv zu bekämpfen.
> 
> Uli


 

Genau das ist das Problem mit den Tierschützern. Die glauben allen ernstes, in unserer Umwelt ( ich vermeide bewusst den Begriff Natur ) würde sich alles von selber regeln. Tut es aber nicht, bzw. nicht in Gegenwart des Menschen. 
Nochmal, unsere heutige Umwelt ist eine Kulturlandschaft, auch unter Wasser. Um diese so zu erhalten wie sie heute ist, sind Maßnahmen notwendig. Hege und Pflege also. Heißt, weitere Eingiffe/Veränderungen sollten wohl überlegt sein, gemachte Fehler nach Möglichkeit behoben, und anstehende Gefahren eingeschränkt werden. Ein Idealfall, dem alleine die unterschiedlichsten Interessen der menschlichen Gesellschaft entgegenstehen. Das ideale Ziel ist eine produktive, artenreiche und gesunde Umgebung. 
In so fern gebe ich denen Recht, die den Kormoran nicht als Gefahr für die Natur ( gesamthaft ) ansehen, widerspreche aber das eine Regulierung unnötig ist um unsere Kulturlandschaft zu schützen.

Ich für meinen Teil lebe lieber in einer für mich geeigneten Umwelt als das ich der Natur zuliebe aussterbe. Zumal es für diese vollkommen ohne Belang ist.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Die tierschützer greifen ja selber ein in die Natur ,in dem sie irgenwelche Viecher schützen oder Wölfe nach 100 jahren keine Wölfe wieder auswildern und der ganze Kram.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Sie wissen ja gar nicht wie die Natur auf zu viel von einer Art ,die es lange nicht mehr gab 
reagiert!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Sie wissen ja gar nicht wie die Natur auf zu viel von einer Art ,die es lange nicht mehr gab
> reagiert!!


 

Ein ebenso bemerkenswerter wie in seiner Bedeutung absolut korrekter Satz. Respekt.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Die tierschützer greifen ja selber ein in die Natur ,in dem sie irgenwelche Viecher schützen oder Wölfe nach 100 jahren keine Wölfe wieder auswildern und der ganze Kram.


 
Das ist ein hochspannendes Thema. In einer bekannten deutschen Angelzeitschrift wurde unlängst thematisiert, wie die Wiedereinbürgerung des Wolfes, den Salmoniden im Yellowstone National Park zu Gute kommt.

Die Wölfe sorgen durch ihre Präsenz dafür, dass das Hochwild sich stärker von den freien Flächen fernhält und weniger Uferbewuchs durch Verbiß zerstört. Dadurch wiederum entstehen den Fischen natürliche Deckungen vor Fraßfeinden und die Fische werden mehr.

Das ist eine Folge, die mit Sicherheit niemand bei der Wiedereinbürgerung des Wolfes absehen konnte, aber dennoch positiv ist.

Andererseits haben wir natürlich Bereiche - natürlich im Sinne von Natur, also selbstregulierend - nur in vor menschlicher Nutzung im herkömmlichen Sinne geschützten Gebieten.

Nun würde Thomas argumentieren, was daran natürlich sei, da der Mensch eben zur Natur dazu gehört und keineswegs abseits steht, aber dennoch sind solche Bereiche äußerst wertvoll, da man an ihnen komplexe Wechselbeziehungen in nicht menschlich beeinflusster Umgebung beobachten kann.

Sogar oder gerade eben führt ein solch instrumentalisiertes Naturverständnis letztlich zu der Frage in wieweit ein anthropozentrisches Weltbild wirklich und tatsächlich langfristig menschenfreundlich ist oder ob der Mensch solche Ressourcen benötigt um letztlich in einer menschenfreundlichen Welt leben zu können.

Das war jetzt sehr weit ausgeholt.

Uli


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Aber man merkt schon deutlich, das es nicht die erste oder letzte Diskussion, mit ähnlichem Hintergrund ist, gelle???:q
Greetz Reiner:l


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Andererseits haben wir natürlich Bereiche - natürlich im Sinne von Natur, also selbstregulierend - nur in vor menschlicher Nutzung im herkömmlichen Sinne geschützten Gebieten.


 
Jein Uli.

selbst regulierend funktioniert nur in Gebieten, wo der Mensch noch keinen direkten Einfluß genommen hat und die eine entsprechende Ausdehnung haben. In Deutschland unmöglich. Was wir hier haben sind, meist sehr begrenzte, Inseln. 
Selbstregulierend ist da gar nix mehr. In fast allen Fällen handelt es sich um ehemals vom Menschen bewirtschaftete Flächen, extensiv bewirtschaftet und mit einer hohen Anzahl an Arten.
Überlässt man ein solchen Gebiet sich selbst, setzen sich einige wenige sehr robuste Arten durch und reduzieren die Vielfalt dramatisch. Das geschieht zuerst bei den Pflanzen. In feuchten, Nährstoffreichen Böden sind es Brennessel und Mädesüß, die sich explosionsartig ausbreiten und fast jede andere Pflanze ersticken. Von den Rändern her erfolgt im Laufe der Zeit eine Verbuschung, meist durch Schlehe oder Weide. Ganz schlimm wird´s wenn - wie inzwischen fast überall - Neophyten dazukommen, die keine Freßfeinde haben und daher nicht mal als Nahrung für die Fauna dienen können. 
Letztlich bleibt eine Monokultur übrig die sich von den menschgemachten kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Also ich habe jetzt ne ganze Zeit mitgelesen,Aussagen wie Kormoranne sind scheu und flüchten sofort wenn sie gestört werden,da wo viele Menschen sind stört die das gar nicht.
Hier bei uns sind sie an Touris gewöhnt täglich tausende Leute die sich das Naturschutzgebiet angucken,geführte Touren zu den Kolonien usw usw.Da stört es die Vögel ein Sche.... ob da Menschen laufen oder nicht die Tauchen 10meter vor dir rum.

Zum Thema Bilder schummeln.jede Angelzeitung schummelt mit gewissen Bildern da kommen Fische mal von links in der Ausgabe Juni im November ist das Bild von rechts fotografiert,wenn man drauf achtet sieht man oft sich WDH Bilder.

Nun zum Bild mit den Kormoranen,da ich auch Jagdlich unterwegs bin, weiß ich wenn was gestreckt wird,das wenn das Stück
Wild gerade gefuttert hat das es bestimmt nicht sofort verdaut hat.Sprich der Kormoran frißt ein Zander Hecht etc.und wird nach 10min geschossen.
Was soll da verdaut sein???
Hinzu kommt er brauch bis zu 8 Std um zu verdauen.Klar kann es gestellt sein aber glaube kaum das sich einer diese Mühe macht.
Wart ihr schon mal auf einer Jagd??? 
Wenn wir Enten schießen gehen haben die manchmal alle volle Mägen mit Brot Weizen usw und da ist nix angedaut das ist so frisch gefressen da könnte man noch nen Brot von Backen.  

Ne ne das Agu zieht nicht,jedes Stück Wild kann den Magen frisch voll haben und wird kurz darauf gestreckt.Ich habe selber schon Kormorane ausgeweidet es stinkt erbärmlich und 50cm Zander oder Aale um die 60-70cm im Magen sind da keine Seltenheit gewesen.

Viele die in der Stadt wohnen können sich Infomieren,aber jemand der in der Brutzeit bis zu 5000Stk 5km von sich weg hat der weiß was die alles anrichten.Nicht von Hören sagen selber erleben,und dann sagen hier einige nix mehr,sondern schütteln mit dem Kopf wenn 5000 Vögel aus dem wasser aufsteigen wie eine Kinoleinwand die immer größer wird.
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sogar oder gerade eben führt ein solch instrumentalisiertes Naturverständnis letztlich zu der Frage in wieweit ein anthropozentrisches Weltbild wirklich und tatsächlich langfristig menschenfreundlich ist oder ob der Mensch solche Ressourcen benötigt um letztlich in einer menschenfreundlichen Welt leben zu können.
> 
> Das war jetzt sehr weit ausgeholt.
> 
> Uli


 

Anthropozentrismus sagt ja - als Basic need argument - aus, das der Mensch die Natur schützen muß um seine Lebensgrundlage zu erhalten. In so weit müsstest Du das  "oder" im obigen Zitat durch ein "und" ersetzen. Abgesehen davon ist auch der Ästhetische und Pädagogische Aspekt für eine funktionierende menschliche Gemeinschaft nach m.M. unverzichtbar. Streiten kann man allenfalls über die Gewichtung.
Weiter sagt auch der Anthropozentismus nichts darüber aus, in welcher Qualität das menschliche Sein erhalten werden soll/kann. Also Erdhütte oder Bungalow. Wir neigen heute gerne dazu, alle anderen in Erdhütten zu verbannen, um weiter in unserem Bungalow leben zu können. 

Noch ein wenig weiter ausgeholt|rolleyes


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Kann ich das als Egoismus auffassen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Kann ich das als Egoismus auffassen?


 
Ja, aber nur meinen letzten Satz.


----------



## marcus7 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ich habe zusammen mit einem Kumpel einen Kormoran sportlich mit der Angelrute gefangen:m gebissen hat er auf Ködefisch an der Posenmontage|bigeyes das privileg von C&R durfte er leider nicht genießen.

Ich kann nur sagen: Das sind teufelsviecher!

 Objektiv oder subjektiv hin oder her Fakt ist jeder der hautnah miterlebt wie diese Tiere ein Gewässer was man schon lange kennt, befischt und lieben gelernt hat von einem tag auf den anderen zerstören( auf Bäche bezogen-denn seen können sie zum glück nicht so schnell und effektiv zerstören), wird anfangen diese Tiere zu hassen. Ist einfach so-liegt in der Natur des Menschen dinge die ihm lieb sind vor gefahren und bedrohungen zu schützen.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Mein Opa hatte auch schon mal einen an der Angel. Er hatte sich in der Schnur verfangen 
und als er ihn befreien wollte hackte er ihn mit seinem spitzen Schnabel in den Finger.
Danach hat mein Opa ihn vor wut gegen einen Brückenpfeiler gekloppt(er angelte gerade auf Hecht an einem Brückenpfeiler).
Er hat ihn ins Wasser geschmissen und der Kormoran hebte noch mal den Kopf und ist dann gestorben.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Tat jetzt überhaupt nichts zur Sache  ist aber egal.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Anthropozentrismus sagt ja - als Basic need argument - aus, das der Mensch die Natur schützen muß um seine Lebensgrundlage zu erhalten.


 
Das ist ja schon eine Interpretation des Begriffes, die verschiedene Definitionen beinhaltet. Thomas würde jetzt sagen, dass es letztlich belanglos ist welches Weltbild man vertritt, da am Ende ! immer nur das Ende steht. Diese Definition als solche, instrumentalisiert Mutter Erde ja genau auf das Niveau des menschendienenden Planeten, wo jetzt auf einmal Naturschutz als Ultima Ratio auftaucht, eben als Grundlage menschlichen Lebens.

Allein das Vokabular, welches in dieser Diskussion teilweise benutzt wird verdeutlicht, welches Naturverständnis dem Denken der meisten zu Grunde liegt.

Beispiele: Komorane zerstören ein Gewässer, der Komoran ist ein Schädling, man fängt an diese Tiere zu hassen,...

Das soll jetzt gar keine Wertung sein, aber das hat mit Natur oder gar Naturschutz gar nichts zu tun.

Kommorane zerstören selbstverständlich kein Gewässer. Wenn für sie Aufwand und Nutzen nicht mehr ausgewogen sind, dann verlassen sie das Gewässer natürlich, sonst würden sie verhungern. Komorane kann man nicht hassen. Man kann über eine Bestandsregulierung nachdenken, aber die Vögel tragen keine Verantwortung für ihr Handeln, weder einzelnd noch im Kollektiv.

Komorane handeln so, weil nicht anders können und das unterscheidet sie von zumindest einigen Menschen. Der Komoran frißt Fisch um zu leben, der Mensch angelt um Spaß zu haben und nicht aus einem existentiellen Bedürfnis heraus.

Man muß nicht Anhänger eines biozentrischen Weltbildes sein, wie Veganer oder auch Tierrechtler um zumindest einen kritischen Blick auf die menschliche Naturnutzkultur zu haben.

Der Biozentriker wirft dem Anthropozentriker ein unterentwickeltes Natur- und vor Allem Ethik- und Moralverständnis vor, der Anthropozentriker sieht das Biozentrismus letztlich an der lebbaren Konsequenz scheitert.

Eine interessante ethische Gemengelage, die aber nicht sortierbar oder auflösbar ist, weil ihr völlig unterschiedliche Sichtweisen der Welt zu Grunde liegen.

Lustig ist aus meiner persönlichen Perspektive hier im Board, dass Leute die das schreiend verneinen würden, wie z.B. Thomas letztlich die größten Moralisten sind.



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es ist leider nicht immer alles so einfach wie es scheint. Sicherlich ist die Kormoranpopulation sehr groß, vielleicht auch zu groß. Und sicherlich sind lokale Fischbestände, auch endemische Rassen, stark bedroht - möglicherweise ist deren Schicksal mancherorts sogar unwiderbringlich besiegelt.
> Aber wir dürfen dabei nie aus dem Auge verlieren, wieso es soweit gekommen ist. Denn da sind wir alle selbst nicht ganz unschuldig dran:
> 
> Wer hat denn über Jahrzehnte hinweg nicht-autochtone Bachforellen- und Äschenstämme (oder gar Regenbogenforellen und Saiblinge in deren angestammte Gebiete) besetzt?
> ...


 

Das ist jetzt mal die andere Seite...|supergri

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Lustig ist aus meiner persönlichen Perspektive hier im Board, dass Leute die das schreiend verneinen würden, wie z.B. Thomas letztlich die größten Moralisten sind.


Mir jetzt auch noch Moral andichten wollen )



> Diese Definition als solche, instrumentalisiert Mutter Erde ja genau auf das Niveau des menschendienenden Planeten


Genau das ist der Punkt.
Wobei auch jede Herrschaft plötzlich ohne Diener dasteht, werden diese nicht angemessen behandelt.

Mir gehts nur darum, nicht in voreilige "Schützergedanken" zu verfallen, dass der Schutz oder eine bestimmte Art Werte an sich sind. 

Sondern dass wir als Menschen alles nur im menschlichen Zusammenhang (damit dem, was Menchen am besten dient) sehen können und sollten.

Die Natur regelt sich schon selbst - ob mit oder ohne Menschen.

Das Fatale daran ist, dass jede Tat jedes Individuums jeder Art (also beileibe nicht nur Menschen, vom Einzeller bis zum Menschen schlicht alle) unabsehbare Folgen zeitigen kann und wird. Und das kein Mensch voraussagen kann, welches menschliche Handeln was bewirken wird.




> der Mensch angelt um Spaß zu haben und nicht aus einem existentiellen Bedürfnis heraus.


Der Mensch lebt nun mal nicht vom Brot alleine ) Oder anders gesagt: Der Mensch/die Menschheit existiert eben nicht nur existenziell sondern auch kulturell/geschichtlich. Zur menschlichen Existenz als sich selbst bewussten Individuum gehört eben mehr als nur fressen und gefressen werden. Und insofern kann man auch das Angeln als existenziell zumindest für einen Teil der Menschen bezeichnen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir jetzt auch noch Moral andichten wollen )
> 
> Du wirst Verständnis dafür haben, das gerade dieser Passus mir wirklich Freude bereitet hat.|supergri
> 
> Der Mensch lebt nun mal nicht vom Brot alleine ) Oder anders gesagt: Der Mensch/die Menschheit existiert eben nicht nur existenziell sondern auch kulturell/geschichtlich. Zur menschlichen Existenz als sich selbst bewussten Individuum gehört eben mehr als nur fressen und gefressen werden. Und insofern kann man auch das Angeln als existenziell zumindest für einen Teil der Menschen bezeichnen.


 
Das ist die Position des Lobbyisten, die natürlich wirklich ihre Berechtigung hat. Wären wir Jäger und nicht Angler und Komorane Füchse die Rehkitze reissen, wäre das Problem der Bestandsregulierung lange gelöst, da Jäger eine deutlich stärkere Lobby haben als Angler.

Der entscheidende Punkt ist ja, dass es durch Beseitigung von Flurbereinigungsschäden, naturnahen Gewässerrückbau, zum Gewässer passendem Besatz und weiteren Uferrenaturierungen durchaus Möglichkeiten gäbe Gewässer so zu gestalten, dass die Fische besser vor den Vögeln geschützt werden.

Aber wer will das schon. Dann könnte man ja sein Auto nicht mehr direkt am Wasser parken und viele tolle Angelstellen wären plötzlich zugewuchert.

Du hast es gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Es geht nicht um die Fische, sondern es geht ums Angeln und dass ist für jeden Nichtangler ein schwer nachvollziehbares Argument.

Es wird erst dann brauchbar, wenn Angler deutlich machen, dass sie Naturnutzer und Schützer in einem sind und dadurch ein besonderes Interesse an funktionierenden selbsterhaltenden meinetwegen Teilökosystemen sind.
Mit dem Schutz erkaufe ich mir das Recht auf Nutzung, sozusagen ein ökologisch-ökonomischer Nutzenausgleich.

Allerdings wäre das eine Angelwelt ohne Boilis und Forellenpuffs. Aus meiner Sicht nicht besonders bedauerlich, aber welcher Angellobbyist würde das vertreten wollen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das kein Mensch voraussagen kann, welches menschliche Handeln was bewirken wird.


 
Das ist ja die Position Schätzings. Allerdings sieht er das eher als Problem der menschlichen Dummheit bzw. der unüberschaubaren Komplexität der Welt und nicht als unabänderlichen Fakt. Er folgert daraus mit Veränderungen sensibel und vorsichtig umzugehen. Leider nur ein frommer Wunsch.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ...
> Wären wir Jäger und nicht Angler und Komorane Füchse die Rehkitze reissen, wäre das Problem der Bestandsregulierung lange gelöst, da Jäger eine deutlich stärkere Lobby haben als Angler.
> ...


 
Die Jäger sind ja auch schlauer als die Angler.
Die haben den Füchsen das Märchen mit der Tollwut angedichtet.

Für die Kormorane kommt nur die Vogelgrippe in Frage.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir jetzt auch noch Moral andichten wollen )
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Wenn für sie Aufwand und Nutzen nicht mehr ausgewogen sind, dann verlassen sie das Gewässer natürlich, sonst würden sie verhungern.


 
Verlassen? Wohl eher selten. Solange Angler und Berufsfischer für Besatz sorgen (beide brauchen ja ne Exestensgrundlage)wird das kaum passieren.



> Man kann über eine Bestandsregulierung nachdenken,


Mann muß darüber nicht nur nachdenken , handeln ist gefragt.Irgentwann wird es nicht mehr bezahlbar sein die weggefressene Menge an Fisch mittels Besatz nachzupuffern. Und dann , ja dann wärn wir doch bei Punkt 1 , der Selbstgerulierung. Bleibt die Frage : Wem gefällt die Gleichung ; Fisch weg = Kormoran weg??


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Clever zu tun sondern ist ein evolutionärer Automatismus. Im Prinzip der gleiche, dem z.B. auch Borkenkäfer, Kartoffelkäfer, Reblaus, Obstmotte, und Ratte unterstellt sind.
> Diese werden ohne großes Geschrei nicht nur im Rahmen gehalten, sondern sogar versucht vollständig zu vernichten, sprich auszurotten.
> Warum ? Weil sie keine Lobby haben. Wo bitte besteht - in den Auswirkungen oder moralisch gesehen - der Unterschied zum Kormoran ?


 
Der Unterschied ist, dass sie allesamt Nutzpflanzen bedrohen. Ratten sind Krankheitsüberträger.

Angler dagegen betreiben ein Hobby. Ob es ein paar Fische mehr oder weniger gibt bedroht keinen existenziell, mal abgesehen von Fischzüchtern, aber in der Nähe von kommerziellen Fischzuchtanlagen sind ja zumindest in einigen Bundesländern Abschüsse und Vergrämungen erlaubt.

Man mag nun einwenden, dass die Anglerzunft in Deutschland mittlerweile einen gewaltigen wirtschaftlichen Faktor darstellt, aber der einzelnde Angler tritt als Freizeitfischer auf. Thomas polemischer und auch falscher Hinweis, das Angeln für einige schon einen existenziellen Charakter hat, führt wieder in die falsche Richtung. Ohne zu Angeln muß in Deutschland keiner verhungern oder sterben.

Meiner Ansicht nach, ist der einzige Weg zu einer nachhaltigen Akzeptanz in Deutschland zu kommen, zu verdeutlichen welchen ökologischen Wert die Freizeitfischerei mit sich bringt. 

Heute werden Naturschutzgebiete mit beschränkten Nutzungsmöglichkeiten, von vielen als ästhetisch und nicht als überflüssige entmenschlichte Bereiche gesehen. Fischereivereine, die Bäche in mühseliger Kleinarbeit renaturieren und rückgestalten, so dass Lachs und Meerforelle sich bei uns wieder wohlfühlen tuen mehr für unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit als alle anderen Verbandsheinis, weil sie Fischen und Natur als vereinbar darstellen.

Auseinandersetzungen mit reinen Biozentrikern bzw. Anthropozentrikern schaden dem Bild des Freizeitanglers nur, weil sie immer wieder zu Extrempositionen zwingen und gedanklich einem pragmatischem Realismus keinen Raum zur Darstellung und Anerkennung lassen.

Uli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Kormorane gab es schon immer an Küsten
> Ich weiß nur nicht so richtig, wie das mit den Flüssen war ,aber im Norden und an der Ostsee waren sie schon immer.


 
öhm, schau mal mein posting und meinen Wohnort, wenn du jetzt nicht ganz blöd in geographie bist würdest du sehen das trier nicht an der nord und auch nicht an der ostsee liegt.
Ich schrieb dort klar und deutlich das die viecher früher nur hier vorbeizogen auf der reise zu ihrem winterplatz und irgendwann hier geblieben sind somit, gehören sie für mich nicht hier hin...für hier steht trier


mfg Flo 
​


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Bevor mir hier wieder eine Schreibe auf Bildzeitungsniveau, geistige Schlichtheit und unerträgliche Arroganz vorgeworfen wird, unterlasse ich mal eine Stellungnahme zu Gunnars Posting.

Uli


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> öhm, schau mal mein posting und meinen Wohnort, wenn du jetzt nicht ganz blöd in geographie bist würdest du sehen das trier nicht an der nord und auch nicht an der ostsee liegt.​
> Ich schrieb dort klar und deutlich das die viecher früher nur hier vorbeizogen auf der reise zu ihrem winterplatz und irgendwann hier geblieben sind somit, gehören sie für mich nicht hier hin...für hier steht trier​
> 
> 
> mfg Flo​


 
Es muss nicht nur für Trier stehen,sie ziehen übrigens immer noch . Aber warum gehören sie für dich nicht hier hin
Gehören Stare für dich nicht zum Süden im Winter? Wenn das so ist, gehören ja ziehende Tiere nirgends hin?!#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Du wirst Verständnis dafür haben, das gerade dieser Passus mir wirklich Freude bereitet hat.



Kein Kommentar! )))



> Thomas polemischer und auch falscher Hinweis, das Angeln für einige schon einen existenziellen Charakter hat, führt wieder in die falsche Richtung.


Finde ich (wen wunderts) weder polemisch noch falsch.

Gerade das unterscheidet ja den Menschen vom Tier, dass es bei Menschen als sich selbst bewussten Individuen um mehr als nur fressen und gefressen werden geht - eben auch den soziokulturellen Hintergrund.

Und da gehört auch das Angeln dazu (wie z. B. auch der Verganismus (in meinen Augen nur eine andere Art der Euthanasie, die maßen sich an zu entscheiden welches Leben lebenswerter ist und gefressen werden darf (pflanzliches) und welche verschont werden sollte (tierisches)).

Und ist in diesem Sinne (soziokulturell) ist eben Angeln auch existenziell.



> Das ist ja die Position Schätzings. Allerdings sieht er das eher als Problem der menschlichen Dummheit bzw. der unüberschaubaren Komplexität der Welt und nicht als unabänderlichen Fakt



Ich sehe die menschliche Dummheit (menschliche Dummheit nicht als individuelle Dummheit sondern als Dummheit der auftretenden Gesamtmasse Mensch definiert) schon als unabänderlichen Fakt - weil es schlicht natürlich ist, dass jede Rasse immer mit allen Möglichkeiten versuchen wird zu dominieren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da gehört auch das Angeln dazu (wie z. B. auch der Verganismus (in meinen Augen nur eine andere Art der Euthanasie, die maßen sich an zu entscheiden welches Leben lebenswerter ist und gefressen werden darf (pflanzliches) und welche verschont werden sollte (tierisches)).


 
Siehst du, genau das was ich sage. Sich Auseinandersetzen mit deren Ideologie führt zu Extrempositionen.

Du kritisierst nicht deren Verhalten, sondern deren aus deiner Perspektive mangelnde Konsquenz.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Was ist mangelnde Konsequenz anderes als schlechtes Verhalten?


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Tut mir Leid aber das sind mir zu viele Fremdwörter|kopfkrat
Kann mir jemand behilflich sein und mir das mal ganz einfach erklären?|bla:


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Meint ihr vielleicht, das wir nicht entscheiden dürfen,was richtig und falsch ist in der Natur?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Tut mir Leid aber das sind mir zu viele Fremdwörter



Das kommt davon, wenn man bei solchen Fragen ins filosofieren kommt. Asche auf unser Haupt!

Mal der Versuch in ganz einfachen Worten:
Die einen wollen die Natur auf Teufel komm raus schützen - auch gegen und vor den Menschen. 

Die anderen wollen die Natur (wennschon überhaupt) für die Menschen schützen, um sie auch nutzen zu können. 

Und alles was wir hier ansonsten hochfilosofisch diskutieren ist persönliche Meinung zur intellektuellen Selbstbefriedigung, die in keinster Weise irgendwie Eingang in praktische Politik finden wird.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einen wollen die Natur auf Teufel komm raus schützen - auch gegen und vor den Menschen.
> .


Das heißt dies hier wären die angeblichen Naturschützer|kopfkrat
[/quote]
Die anderen wollen die Natur (wennschon überhaupt) für die Menschen schützen, um sie auch nutzen zu können. 
[/quote]
Und das sind jetzt zum Beispiel Angler???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Bevor mir hier wieder eine Schreibe auf Bildzeitungsniveau, geistige Schlichtheit und unerträgliche Arroganz vorgeworfen wird, unterlasse ich mal eine Stellungnahme zu Gunnars Posting.


Brauchst du auch nicht , ich weis woran ich bin.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hochphilosophisch finde ich es nicht, bestenfalls dilletantisch im positiven Sinne.

Es geht letztlich darum unser Hobby vor Biospinnern zu schützen und da ist etwas Hintergrund nichts negatives.

Jan, frage einfach nach. Thomas hat recht mit der Asche.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Es geht letztlich darum unser Hobby vor Biospinnern zu schützen und da ist etwas Hintergrund nichts negatives


Da sind wir uns so richtig einig!!!!


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ich glaube, es geht nicht mehr darum irgendetwas, was schon lange nicht mehr da war wieder zu schützen und ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herzustellen, wie vor tausenden vor Jahren,sondern nicht noch mehr kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Da hast du recht Jan. Es geht auch ein wenig darum Dinge die man positiv zurück verändern kann anzufassen.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Zurück zum Kormoran: Als die Vögelschützer den Kormoran, der seit 100derten von Jahren fast ausgestorben war wieder geschützt und eingebürgert haben,haben sie nicht daran gedacht, die Natur unter Wasser wieder mit etwas Neuen zu konfrontieren.


----------



## Fishzilla (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Zurück zum Kormoran: Als die Vogelschützer den Kormoran, der seit 100derten von Jahren fast ausgestorben war wieder geschützt und eingebürgert haben,haben sie nicht daran gedacht, die Natur unter Wasser wieder mit etwas Neuen zu konfrontieren.



Nicht nur unter Wasser.
Habe nicht alles durchgelesen und weiss auch nicht , ob es schon angesprochen worde.
Die Vögel schaffen es ohne Mühe, ganze Bäume totzu*******n.
Müsste Uli bestätigen können.
Große Weide alter Anleger Hahnöfersand, rechte Seite.
Die große Weide war einmal.
Da haben die Pipmätzchen zwei Jahre für gebraucht. 
Genauso bei dem Filmbericht "Land im Gezeitenstrom Teil 1". auf NDR.
Da war kurz eine Szene, auf dem die Kormorane auf weißen Bäumen saßen.
Das war nicht nur ein Baum.


_         Tut mir Leid aber das sind mir zu viele Fremdwörter|kopfkrat
Kann mir jemand behilflich sein und mir das mal ganz einfach erklären?|bla:

_Finde ich auch am Rande der Unerträglichkeit.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Doch das wurde schon hier erwähnt, ihr ätzender Kot ist das.
Das Land im Gezeitenstrom ,hab ich auch gesehen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Auauauauuuu... schwere Bettlektüre! |uhoh: 

Ich behalte mir das Recht vor mich nicht in die ethisch-polemische Diskussion mit einzumischen, sondern auf der rein sachlich-wissenschaftlich-biologischen Seite zu bleiben. Da sehe ich eher meine Stärke... |supergri



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... selbst regulierend funktioniert nur in Gebieten, wo der Mensch noch keinen direkten Einfluß genommen hat und die eine entsprechende Ausdehnung haben. In Deutschland unmöglich. Was wir hier haben sind, meist sehr begrenzte, Inseln.
> Selbstregulierend ist da gar nix mehr. In fast allen Fällen handelt es sich um ehemals vom Menschen bewirtschaftete Flächen, extensiv bewirtschaftet und mit einer hohen Anzahl an Arten.
> Überlässt man ein solchen Gebiet sich selbst, setzen sich einige wenige sehr robuste Arten durch und reduzieren die Vielfalt dramatisch.


Um das mal in Zahlen zu verdeutlichen - Deutschland besteht heute (2004, aktueller gibt´s nix) aus etwa:

69% Kulturlandschaft
29% urbanen Flächen (Siedlungen)
2 % Naturlandschaft
wobei sich letztere fast ausschließlich auf 2 großräumige Flächen verteilt (Bayrischer Wald, Wattenmeer).


Btw. Vielfalt (oder Diversität wie die Medien es heute schimpfen) ist nicht zwangsläufig Grundlage oder Indikator für intakte Ökosysteme. Es gibt auch artenarme Beispiele für Natur!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Wobei zu bedenken ist, dass die 2% Naturlandschaft auch vom Menschen beeinträchtigt sind, da diese ja als Inseln in menschlich genutzten Gebieten liegen und so freier Austausch gar nicht mehr statt finden kann - wird auch gerne vergessen.

Daher mag diese Aufzählung faktisch so stimmen, praktisch sind 100% der BRD - Fläche durch Menschen beeinflusst.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ohh man, das klingt echt grausam.|bigeyes

Es gibt in Deutschland KEINE Natur, die nicht bewacht ist.


----------



## angler-jan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ich finde ,die Natur ist keine Natur mehr, wenn sie von uns bewacht oder wir gar eingreifen.
Die Natur ist ein riesiges verzweigtes System.;wie ein großer Baum.
Reißt man ihm einen Zweig ab, fault vielleicht sogar der ganze Ast ab. Dennoch, der Ast wächst nach;zwar in veränderter Struktur.
Sollte es der Mensch aber schaffen, den Baum zu fällen, so fällt der Mensch sich selber mit.
Doch aus dem Baumstupf werden nach nicht all zu langer Zeit wieder Triebe wachsen!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Es muss nicht nur für Trier stehen,sie ziehen übrigens immer noch . Aber warum gehören sie für dich nicht hier hin
> Gehören Stare für dich nicht zum Süden im Winter? Wenn das so ist, gehören ja ziehende Tiere nirgends hin?!#c



Weil sie sich hier niedergelassen haben und früher nur hier vorbeigezogen sind! Sag mal kannst du lesen? 



mfg Flo


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Ich finde ,die Natur ist keine Natur mehr, wenn sie von uns bewacht oder wir gar eingreifen.
> Die Natur ist ein riesiges verzweigtes System.;wie ein großer Baum.
> Reißt man ihm einen Zweig ab, fault vielleicht sogar der ganze Ast ab. Dennoch, der Ast wächst nach;zwar in veränderter Struktur.
> Sollte es der Mensch aber schaffen, den Baum zu fällen, so fällt der Mensch sich selber mit.
> Doch aus dem Baumstupf werden nach nicht all zu langer Zeit wieder Triebe wachsen!!!


 

Na, wer ist denn hier hochfilosofisch:q

Jan, das hast Du prima auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Btw. Vielfalt (oder Diversität wie die Medien es heute schimpfen) ist nicht zwangsläufig Grundlage oder Indikator für intakte Ökosysteme. Es gibt auch artenarme Beispiele für Natur!


 
Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Allerdings sind das meist hochspezialisierte Arten in unwirtlichen Lebensräumen. 

Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen wie schwierig - nein unmöglich - es ist, eine Kulturlandschaft wieder in Ihren ursprünglichen Zustand zurück zu versetzen. Wobei man nicht mal definieren kann, was denn der ursprüngliche Zustand ist. Jedes Gebiet hat sich im Laufe von Jahrmillionen tausendfach verändert. Also wo ist der Zeitpunkt, an dem ein Gebiet " ursprünglich " war. Nun, vielleicht beim Urknall, aber diese Ursprünglichkeit mag ich gar nicht.
Darum stehe ich solchen Renaturierungsansinnen insbesondere dann äußerst kritisch gegenüber, wenn sie mit irgendwelchen Wiedereinbürgerungsprogrammen verbunden sind. Es mag da Ausnahmen geben ( wir hatten ja mal die Seeadlerdiskussion ) aber im Grunde ist das Geld und Zeit zum Fenster hinausgeworfen. Es sind Aufwendungen, die man besser zu Verbesserung, Erhalt und Absicherung des Bestehenden aufwenden würde. 

Und was die Moral im Umgang mit der Natur angeht, nun die ist abhängig vom Grad des Wohlbefindens. Das ist auch der Grund, dass wir den Ländern der sog. dritten Welt heute erklären können, das deren Umweltverschmutzung und Naturzerstörung ganz schlecht für die Menschheit ist. Und das ist gleichzeitig der Grund, warum es diesen Ländern sch###egal ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Darum stehe ich solchen Renaturierungsansinnen insbesondere dann äußerst kritisch gegenüber, wenn sie mit irgendwelchen Wiedereinbürgerungsprogrammen verbunden sind.


Z. B. Millionen für die Ostseeschnäpelwiedereinbrügerung in der Schlei, wo sie dann als Kormoranfutter enden (habe da selber Schwärme mit mehreren tausend Vögeln gesehen - grausig...)


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ja,ja, der Naturschutz treibt seltsame Blüten. Bei uns wurde vor Jahren für viele tausend Mark ein Krötentunnel gebaut, damit die Krötchen im Frühjahr unbeschadet eine vielbefahrene Straße unterqueren können. Direkt hinter der Straße liegen die Teiche in denen die dann ihre Sexorgien halten können.

Nun gut, das diese Teiche leider zu einem Fischzuchtbetrieb gehören und 99,9 % der Kaulquappen ein jähes Ende als Fischfutter finden sei nur am Rande erwähnt.

Und dennopch bewunder ich die Weitsicht der damaligen Naturschützer. Inzwischen sind dort auch regelmäßig Kormorane zu Gast und dezimieren den Zuchtfischbestand. Möglich, dass der Anteil überlebender Kaulquappen dadurch in den nächsten Jahren steigt. 

Ist doch ein hübsches Beispiel dafür, wie die Natur sich selbst reguliert, sogar im Zuchtfischbecken. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Na na na, jetzt wird es aber zynisch.

Seht ihr das genauso bei Lachs und Mefo?

Ich weiß das du das hasst wie die Pest Ralle, aber ich wende mich nun den lebenspraktischen Dingen zu und gehe jetzt mal zwei Tage angeln.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Seht ihr das genauso bei Lachs und Mefo?



Naja, Schnäpel als Freiwasserschwarmfische in passender Größe dürften wesentlich "kormorananfälliger" sein als Mefos oder Lachse.

Wenn die schon Kormorane füttern wollen, sollen sie Rotaugen besetzen, wäre auf jeden Fall billiger


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Na na na, jetzt wird es aber zynisch.
> 
> Seht ihr das genauso bei Lachs und Mefo?
> 
> ...


 
Pfffrrrrttt, ich geh heut nachmittag auch mal den Hintern abfrieren. Der Heizgriff für meine Gufirute ist leider noch nicht fertig.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, Schnäpel als Freiwasserschwarmfische in passender Größe dürften wesentlich "kormorananfälliger" sein als Mefos oder Lachse.
> 
> Wenn die schon Kormorane füttern wollen, sollen sie Rotaugen besetzen, wäre auf jeden Fall billiger


 

Lachse und Mefos dürften andere Probs haben als den Kormoran. Ich denke da an die Nebenerwerbsfischerei. Auch das Lachsprogramm in der Sieg sehe ich inzwischen als faktisch gescheitert an. Zur Mefo fehlen mir allerdings zu viele Infos, um mir ein Urteil erlauben zu können.


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Weil sie sich hier niedergelassen haben und früher nur hier vorbeigezogen sind!
> 
> 
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Wenn du das weißt?!


Jan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen wie schwierig - nein unmöglich - es ist, eine Kulturlandschaft wieder in Ihren ursprünglichen Zustand zurück zu versetzen. Wobei man nicht mal definieren kann, was denn der ursprüngliche Zustand ist.


So ganz stimmt das aber nicht - so schwarz ist es nun wirklich nicht! #d
Man konzipiert seit einigen Jahren sogenannte "Leitbilder" bzw. "Referenzzustände", indem man sich intakte Naturräume (groß- und kleinräumig) ansieht und dann Vergleiche zieht oder auch indem man historische Aufzeichnungen/ Bilder/ Beschreibungen/ Sammlungen zu Hilfe nimmt.
Man kann durchaus für viele Lebensräume den ursprünglichen Zustand (also vor direktem Eingriff des Menschen, bzw. vor der maßgeblichen Veränderung der letzten 100 Jahre) benennen. Diesen wieder herzustellen ist dagegen meist unmöglich - das stimmt schon.
Dabei muss angemerkt werden, dass nicht immer der Zustand "ohne Einfluß des Menschen" der erstrebenswerte Referenzzustand ist. In vielen Fällen (Streuobstwiesen, Kalkmagerrasen, Wachholderhaine, etc.) ist gerade die jahrhunderte alte Nutzung prägend gewesen - auch wenn es sich dann dabei um Kulturlandschaft handelt. Denn auch diese hat sich über Jahrhunderte mit all ihren Arten als stabiles Ökosystem entwickelt. Man ist also auch um Kulturlandschaften bemüht.

Ziel der meisten Programme heute ist es, einen naturnahen Zustand herzustellen (für naturbelassene, aber auch tradinionell kultivierte Flächen) - da der natürliche Zustand ja ohnehin unwiderruflich zerstört ist.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lachse und Mefos dürften andere Probs haben als den Kormoran. Ich denke da an die Nebenerwerbsfischerei. Auch das Lachsprogramm in der Sieg sehe ich inzwischen als faktisch gescheitert an. Zur Mefo fehlen mir allerdings zu viele Infos, um mir ein Urteil erlauben zu können.


Das Hauptproblem von Lachs und Mefo sind eindeutig die veränderten Lebensräume. Das hat mit Überfischung (durch Fischer, Angler, Kormoran) erstmal nichts zu tun. Die sind dann höchstens noch das i-Tüpfelchen.
Lachslarven wandern nach dem Einschlupf für die ersten Wochen ihres Lebens ins Interstitial (Kies-Zwischenräume) - teilweise bis zu 40cm tief. In den meisten Flüssen Deutschlands ist ein Interstitial dieser Art heute nicht mehr vorhanden, da durch Uferbebauungen, Einleitungen u.v.a. Stauungen die Feinsedimente seit Jahrzehnten akkumuliert werden.
Dazu kommt, dass in den meisten dieser gestauten Fließgewässer so wenig Sauerstoff in Bodennähe ist (weil die Nährstoffbelastung abnorm hoch ist), dass die Eier schon vor dem Schlupf der Jungtiere faulen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Mist, angeln ist erstmal abgesagt, wegen Sturmböen.

Ich kann Ralles Ansicht mit der wildwachsenden Brennesselmonokultur nicht kann nachvollziehen. Ich hätte gedacht, dass naturnah gestaltete Räume eine hohe Artenvielfalt aufweisen.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Dabei muss angemerkt werden, dass nicht immer der Zustand "ohne Einfluß des Menschen" der erstrebenswerte Referenzzustand ist. In vielen Fällen (Streuobstwiesen, Kalkmagerrasen, Wachholderhaine, etc.) ist gerade die jahrhunderte alte Nutzung prägend gewesen - auch wenn es sich dann dabei um Kulturlandschaft handelt. Denn auch diese hat sich über Jahrhunderte mit all ihren Arten als stabiles Ökosystem entwickelt. Man ist also auch um Kulturlandschaften bemüht.


 
*Das* ist ja genau mein Reden. Und genau das funktioniert eben nicht, wenn man die Natur sich selbst überlässt. Solche Biotope müssen gepflegt werden, heißt man muß die alten Nurtzungsarten/bedingungen nachstellen. 
Und genau daran scheitern auch so viele Projekte, zumal wenn sie nicht mit öffentlichen Geldern gefördert werden.
Hab´s doch selbst erlebt. Zuerst schreien alle Hurra. Dann heisst es " wer hilft mit die Wiesen zu mähen " ? 
Und dann kommt plötzlich die Idee, das es doch wohl besser ist, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Dabei muss angemerkt werden, dass nicht immer der Zustand "ohne Einfluß des Menschen" der erstrebenswerte Referenzzustand ist.


Genau: 
Und das ist genau das, was die meisten "Schützer" nicht mal ansatzweise begreifen (wollen). 

Dass eben Menschen schlicht auch ein Teil der "Natur" sind und schon von daher es nicht Sinn, Zweck oder Ziel sein kann, Menschen sozusagen auszusperren, weil es der Natur "ohne Menschen" besser gehen würde.

Die Natur rottet den Menschen schon rechtzeitig aus, keine Panik.

Und bis dahin sollte man die Natur verantwortungsvoll nutzen (damit auch schützen), so dass die Menschheit möglichst lange was davon hat.


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Natur rottet den Menschen schon rechtzeitig aus, keine Panik.
> 
> .


 
Ganz genau. Obwohl das hier eher ein trauriges Zitat ist. 

Oder der Mensch rottet sich selber aus.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau:
> Und das ist genau das, was die meisten "Schützer" nicht mal ansatzweise begreifen (wollen).


Nunja... jetzt könnte man seitenlange Diskussionen darüber führen, wie man "Schützer" definiert. |rolleyes

Aber sagen wir einfach mal, das oben erwähnte entspricht den aktuellen Richtlinien der EU, des BFN und auch der meisten Institute, die sich mit Naturschutz befassen.


Klar, so paar selbsternannte "Gartenteich*be*schützer" mögen das anders sehen... allerdings ist deren Einfluß auf die Umsetzung von Naturschutz doch auch eher zweifelhaft, oder?


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, dass naturnah gestaltete Räume eine hohe Artenvielfalt aufweisen.
> 
> Uli


 
Das muss nicht unbedingt sein. Die Natur ist Vielfalt. Sie kommt in den verschiedensten Arten vor: Wüste, Steppe, Wald,
Watt.... Die Wüste ist keine artenreiche Landschaft. Dennoch 
finden sich in der Wüste komplexere Arten als im Wald. Die Arten von Tieren und Pflanzen in der Wüste sind noch viel feinfühliger abgestimmt auf das Klima, die Umstände etc.
Man sagt ja auch "Das Wunder der Natur dazu".


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Aber sagen wir einfach mal, das oben erwähnte entspricht den aktuellen Richtlinien der EU, des BFN und auch der meisten Institute, die sich mit Naturschutz befassen.


Das machts aber irgendwie kein Stück besser.
EU - Richtlinien (Beispiel Dorschquote) scheint ja nicht unbedingt so der Bringer zu sein.

Und in den (seriöseren) Instituten sitzen oft genug Wissenschaftler, die verlangte Ergebnisse produzieren, um den Geldhahn nicht abgedreht zu bekommen.

Dann gibts noch die ganzen "spendensammelnden" Schützerorgas, welche den Gutmenschen die Kohle abzocken.

Wie schon angemerkt, ich tue mir immer schwer mit dem Bergiff Naturschutz, solange es Schutz vor dem Menschen, statt für die Menschen bedeutet und solange nicht akzeptiert wird, dass die Menschen auch nur ein Teil der Natur sind.

Vor allem auch und gerade dann, wennn mittels der abgezockten Kohle dann Medienkampagnen gefahren werden, welche den "Schutz" schon als Wert für sich propagieren. Wenn dann dazu noch kommt, dass der Begriff "Naturschutz" dann genau von den Abzockern nicht nur definiert wird, sondern mittels recherchescheuer Journaille auch so in der Gesellschaft verankert wird, ist das mehr als bedenklich.

Bestes Beispiel ist dafür der "süße" Eisbär Knut - da hätte ich mir mehr Bilder gewünscht wie die Eisbären Robben jagen oder in arktische Siedlungen einfallen, um dort Müllltonnen zu plündern. 
Wäre zwar ein reelleres Bild gewesen, aber eben nicht so öffentlichkeitswirksam vermarktbar....


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schon angemerkt, ich tue mir immer schwer mit dem Bergiff Naturschutz, solange es Schutz vor dem Menschen, statt für die Menschen bedeutet und solange nicht akzeptiert wird, dass die Menschen auch nur ein Teil der Natur sind.
> 
> ....


 
Da kann man jetzt wieder diskutieren, ob man die Natur nicht vor dem Menschen schützen muss, denn er hat die Natur, wie sie vor vielen Jahren einmal hier war, zerstört. Dafür gibt es jetzt wieder andere Natur. Das der Mensch ein Teil der Natur ist finde ich, ist klar(einigen vielleicht nicht), denn wir sind ja auch nur durch die Natur entstanden. Warum zerstören wir denn die Natur und nehmen sie so falsch war?  Sind das unsere egoistischen Bedürfnisse?Oder ist das jetzt schon ein Teufelskreis unserer Gesellschaft? |kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das machts aber irgendwie kein Stück besser.
> EU - Richtlinien (Beispiel Dorschquote) scheint ja nicht unbedingt so der Bringer zu sein.


Du hast zwar nicht ganz Unrecht - aber dennoch ist es imho ein wenig zuviel Schwarzmalerei! :g

Ich denke es gibt noch mehr Ansichten als die von uns Anglern. Und eben alle diese Ansichten (auch die wirtschaftlichen, bzw. demographischen Belange) fließen in die EU-Gremien mit ein.
Wo wäre der Naturschutz, insbesondere aber der Gewässerschutz, heute ohne FFH- oder Wasserrahmen-Richtlinie?!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Wo wäre der Naturschutz, insbesondere aber der Gewässerschutz, heute ohne FFH- oder Wasserrahmen-Richtlinie?!?


Warten wir erst mal ab, was die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie so bringen wird - ob das alles gut ist, wird sich auch zeigen müssen, ich hab da so meine Zweifel.

Im nächsten Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) kommt auch was zum Thema Wasserkraftwerke, umweltfeundliche Energie inkl. Flussverbauung. .....

Nicht alles was sich nach grün, bio und schützen anhört, ist letztlich auch zielführend, bloss weil die Journaille das schönschreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

PS:


> aber dennoch ist es imho ein wenig zuviel Schwarzmalerei!


Bei verschiedenen Recherchen fürs Magazin habe ich doch einiges mit Poltikern, Verbandsfunktionären, Wissenschaftlern etc. zu tun gehabt.
Seitdem glaube ich nicht mehr, dass man da "zu schwarz" malen kann.
Es ist rabenschwarz..............


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warten wir erst mal ab, was die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie so bringen wird - ob das alles gut ist, wird sich auch zeigen müssen, ich hab da so meine Zweifel.
> ...
> Nicht alles was sich nach grün, bio und schützen anhört, ist letztlich auch zielführend, bloss weil die Journaille das schönschreibt.


Sorry, aber diesbezüglich scheinst Du mir nicht umfassend informiert (um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren! |supergri ).
Ich arbeiet jetzt seit 4 Jahren mit an der Umsetzung und Weiterentwicklung der WRRL - und das als "Kleiner Mann", ganz unten (nämlich im Freiland direkt). Naja, so klein vielleicht auch wieder nicht - aber das sei hier mal egal.

Und glaub mir mal ruhig - etwas besseres konnte unseren Gewässern nicht passieren. Denn erst mit der WRRL hat man endlich mal was in der Hand um auch mal "STOPP, so nicht!" sagen zu können. Da tut sich eine Menge - und erst 2015 wird man da ein Resumee ziehen können.
Dann nämlich erst, müssen die Länder die WRRL umgesetzt haben. Bis Ende dieses Jahres haben die meisten doch gerade einmal die Bestandsaufnahme abgeschlossen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nunja... jetzt könnte man seitenlange Diskussionen darüber führen, wie man "Schützer" definiert. |rolleyes
> 
> Ich würde den begriff " Pfleger " vorziehen, denn der beinhaltet die Notwendigkeiten wesentlich besser.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, auch da kann man geteilter Ansicht sein. Mir ist jeder Kleinstbiotop und jede verwilderte Ecke in einem Garten wertvoller, als die aufgeblähten Erlasse irgendwelcher profilneurotischen Sesselfurzer.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Sorry, aber diesbezüglich scheinst Du mir nicht umfassend informiert


Naja, vor allem widersprüchlich aus verschiedenen Quellen informiert, was mich per se schon wieder mißtrauisch macht.

Damit würde ich nie Deine Kompetenz anzweifeln als beteiligter Mitarbeiter, auch nicht den grundsätzlich guten Willen.

So sehr ich das immer enger zusammenrückende Europa begrüße, so sehr habe ich da aber auch meine Schwierigkeiten mit manch praktischer Umsetzung und den Folgen daraus (man denke nur ganz allgemein mal an die Subventionspolitik in der Landwirtschaft...)

Von daher:
Wenn alles positiv kommen sollte, wäre es niemand lieber als mir - allein, es fehtl (bis jetzt noch) der Glaube.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Wenn du das weißt?!
> 
> 
> Jan



Ja, weil man vor 6 Jahren hier nur ein Paar Komorane im Spätherbst sehen konnte#6
Würde nicht über Regionen bzw. über Aussagen anderer urteilen, wenn ich die Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht kennen würde. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

@Paddy

Nach nochmaligem lesen der letzten posts könnte der Eindruck aufkommen, ich würde Dich oder Deine Arbeit kritisieren. Das war und ist nicht meine Absicht. Leute wie Du, die Ihren Hintern in die Landschaft und sogar unter Wasser bringen braucht es.
Ich wills mal so formulieren:

Wie kommst Du damit klar, wenn aus Deiner Arbeit und Erfahrung heraus absolut notwendige Dinge getan, bzw blödsinnige Taten vermieden werden müssten, und nix passiert bzw. nicht im notwendigem Umfang ?

Oder ist es wirklich so, das alle Mühlen das richtige Mehl mahlen ?

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Servus,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Paddy
> 
> Nach nochmaligem lesen der letzten posts könnte der Eindruck aufkommen, ich würde Dich oder Deine Arbeit kritisieren. Das war und ist nicht meine Absicht. Leute wie Du, die Ihren Hintern in die Landschaft und sogar unter Wasser bringen braucht es.
> Ich wills mal so formulieren:
> ...


Ich hatte das schon richtig verstanden - keine Sorge! 


Nein, natürlich mahlen nicht alle Mühlen das richtige Mehl. Das Problem ist zum einen, dass diese Mühlen natürlicherweise sehr langsam mahlen  - denn bis mal eine Sache wirklich erforscht, dann verstanden, dann die entsprechende Maßnahme(n) zu Papier gebracht und dann noch umgesetzt ist, vergehen in diesen Fällen eben Jahre, oder auch Jahrzehnte. 
Selbst in der empirischen Forschung draußen vor Ort, müssen wir jedes Jahr wieder feststellen, dass bestimmte (eigene) Theorien doch widerlegbar sind bzw. (von uns) entwickelte Schemas in bestimmten Fällen nicht funktionieren.
Beispiel http://www.lfu.bayern.de/wasser/forschung_und_projekte/phylib_deutsch/index.htm:
Nach nunmehr einigen Jahren praktischer Anwendung (und es hat Jahre gebraucht das auszuarbeiten) ist die Geschichte praktisch vor dem Aus, da es überall brökelt - ständig wird festgestellt, dass es eben doch nicht so pauschal funktionieren kann. Und zwar von den Leuten, die es mit entwickelt haben, ebenso wie von denen die damit arbeiten (was teilweise die gleichen sind). Ein alternatives, nicht so enges, Bewertunsgsystem stammt von meinem Diplomvater (www.lanaplan.de) - mit diesem System arbeiten wir ebenfalls seit Jahren, teilweise zusätzlich mit dem PHYLIB-System. Die Erkenntnis ist nun, beide Systeme zusammenzuführen, weitere Ideen zu ergänzen und erneut damit zu arbeiten. Sowas nennt man eben auch "entwickeln".
JEDES (und wirklich jedes) Wasser ist eben doch wieder anders, und daher ist eine notwendige Pauschalisierung schwierig und nur durch immer wieder erneutes Testen am Objekt möglich.
Denn man braucht ja vergleichbare Instrumente, um eine Qualitätsbeurteilung auch großflächig machen zu können. Denn um sowas kleinräumig (also für jeden Flußabschnitt, jeden See, jede Pfütze) machen zu können gibt es weder Personal, noch Geld noch Zeit. 
Irgendwann wird das sicher kommen (müssen) - aber es wird ein Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht Jahrhunderte dauerndes Projekt. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel Wasser es gibt... |rolleyes 
Die WRRL ist jedoch ein, wenn nicht sogar DER, Anfang der irgendwann einmal gemacht werden muss. Und darin sehe ich ganz viel positives! #6

Zum anderen liegt das Problem aber auch nach wie vor in der Wertung bzw. Gewichtung von Naturschutz. Denn immerwieder kollidiert dieser mit dem sog. "Allgemeinwohl" - also vorrangigen Belangen der Wirtschaft, Bevölkerung, etc.
Hier liegen neben der Zeit, die vermutlich größten Hemmschwellen. Denn "Öl" (Synonym) ist leider immer noch sehr viel mehr Wert, als eine schön anzublickende Landschaft. Und das eben nicht nur bei Spitzenpolitikern, Verbänden und Gesellschaften, sondern auch (oder gerade) beim kleinen Mann ganz unten. #c



Trotzdem - mein persönliches Fazit bleibt positiv. Denn immerhin wird (auch dank FFH-RL und WRRL) inzwischen regelmäßig über die Problematik gesprochen.




In diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht noch eine nach-weihnachtliche Empfehlung:
" Fremde Wasser ", ein Buch, das die Privatisierung der Wasserversorgung als Thema hat.
Wasser ist das einzige Lebensmittel, das durch nichts anderes zu ersetzen ist! Dazu dann direkt ein Link, der die Fiktion des Buches entsetzlich wahr werden lässt:
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/americanwater2.html


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Zum anderen liegt das Problem aber auch nach wie vor in der Wertung bzw. Gewichtung von Naturschutz. Denn immerwieder kollidiert dieser mit dem sog. "Allgemeinwohl" - also vorrangigen Belangen der Wirtschaft, Bevölkerung, etc.


 
Das bedeutet, dass es unsere Gesellschaft noch nicht zulässt 
, die Natur nach den Antworten der Beteiligten des Threads
zu schützen!?#c


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass es unsere Gesellschaft noch nicht zulässt
> , die Natur nach den Antworten der Beteiligten des Threads
> zu schützen!?#c


Zumindest noch nicht in dem Maße, wie es nötig wäre um sichtbare Erfolge hervorzubringen.
Man denke nur an das Beispiel Klimaschutz (was sowieso schon ein Kompromiss ist) und die USA.


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hör mir auf mit den USA. Ich war schon selbst dort und hab mit angesehen wie die die Luft verpestet haben. 
Doch man kann Klimaschutz nicht erzwingen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Zum anderen liegt das Problem aber auch nach wie vor in der Wertung bzw. Gewichtung von Naturschutz. Denn immerwieder kollidiert dieser mit dem sog. "*Allgemeinwohl*" - also vorrangigen Belangen der Wirtschaft, Bevölkerung, etc.


 

Was das Allgemeinwohl ist, ist wohl nicht zu klären.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was das Allgemeinwohl ist, ist wohl nicht zu klären.


 
Hallo Uli,

ich denk Du bist 2 Tage angeln;+
Haste auch keine Griffheizung an der Spinne :m

Ach ja " Allgemeinwohl " 

Allgemeinwohl ist, wenn sich die Leute die Geld, Macht oder eine große Lobby haben allgemein wohlfühlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> oder eine große Lobby haben


Deswegen brauchen Angler ne bessere Lobby!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> ich denk Du bist 2 Tage angeln;+
> Haste auch keine Griffheizung an der Spinne :m


 
Wir haben das heute morgen kurz nach meinem Posting #q gecancelt. Mit dem Schlauchi auf die Ostsee drohte unkomfortabel zu werden. Safety first. Aber morgen früh gehts los.... hoffe ich mal. Das Geld was ich heute gespart habe, konnte ich gleich in eine Sage investieren.

Griffheizung? Das ist was für Leute, die beim Angeln einen Rock tragen. :q

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wir haben das heute morgen kurz nach meinem Posting #q gecancelt. Mit dem Schlauchi auf die Ostsee drohte unkomfortabel zu werden. Safety first. Aber morgen früh gehts los.... hoffe ich mal. Das Geld was ich heute gespart habe, konnte ich gleich in eine Sage investieren.
> 
> Gute Entscheidung.
> 
> ...


 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ich glaube jetzt naht so langsam das Ende des Threads!#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

lol, findest du schade oder wie?


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Es macht mir immer Spass zu filosofieren.
Gesellschafts oder Welthinterfragung. 
Wie etwas entsteht, was für folgen es hat.... 
Ich schweife am liebsten dann noch mehr ab; z.b. in die Quantenphysik und Entstehunggeschichte. Anderes Zeit und Raum Verhältnis. 
Mache ich gerne sowas. 
Ich bin verrückt, was?|supergri|supergri:q:vik:|bla:


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Mein Gott.
Ich poste hier sowas in einen Thread namens:Kormoran und andere Schädlinge.
Die Leute, die hier nicht immer mitgeschreiben haben denken wahrscheinlich wirklich ich wäre bekloppt:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Nein eigentlich nicht.


----------



## angler-jan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

hmm?
Warum?
Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Fakt1:Kormorane kommen und kamen in ganz Europa an Küsten und Binnengewässern vor. Die nordöstlichen Populationen ziehen im Winter weiter nach Westen und Süden.
Fakt2:Kormorane fressen im Mittel 330-350 Gramm Fische pro Tag, in der etwa drei Monate dauernden Brutzeit steigt der Nahrungsbedarf auf rund 500 Gramm.
Fakt3:Fressfeinde wie Seeadler wurden schon vor Jahrzehnten durch den rücksichtslosen Einsatz von Pestiziden wie DDT in ihrer Fortpflanzung behindert. Auch der Kormoran war davon betroffen und wurde unter den gleichen Schutz gestellt wie Seeadler, Fischadler und Co. 
Fakt4ummerweise hat der Kormoran eine wesentlich höhere Fortplanzungsrate als z.B. die großen Raubvögel. Ende vom Lied, jede Menge Kormorane, leere Gewässer und immer noch zu wenig natürliche Feinde.
Faziter Mensch hat den Kormoran unter Schutz gestellt, der Mensch muß sich nun auch um die Bestandskontrolle kümmern. Bei jeder anderen Tierart ohne natürlichen Feind (Reh und Wolf) wird doch auch der Bestand kontrolliert. 
Und wohin eine Bestandsexplosion führt hat man vor ein paar Jahren in Australien mit den Karnickeln gesehen. Oder eben jetzt in Europa mit den Kormoranen.
Sicher pendelt sich auch der Kormoranbestand irgendwann wieder ein (die Natur regelt sich schließlich immer wieder ein) aber der Preis wird verdammt hoch. Einige leicht erreichbare Fischarten wie Äsche und Forellen dürften so selten wie Huchen werden, Weißfische werden deutlich dezimiert und in der Alterspyramide werden die jüngeren Jahrgänge komplett fehlen. Erst dann wird durch das Verhungern der Kormoranbrut eine natürliche Bestandsregulierung eintreten. Bis dahin ist aber jeder Teichwirt pleite und Angelvereine haben auch nichts mehr zu tun als über die alten Zeiten zu sinnieren, in denen man noch Fische fangen konnte. Hier ist der Mensch gefragt und Gott sei Dank hat in dieser Hinsicht das Umdenken schon eingesetzt, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack viel zu langsam.
Einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr und jede Menge gute Fänge im neuen Jahr wünscht euch euer Eisvogel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

In den letzten Jahren war es so, das unser Besatz (in kg) nicht einmal mehr aussreichte um die Komorane (wurden gezählt) zu sättigen (durschnitts nahrungsaufnahme am Tag)
Schon erschreckend sowas. 

mfg Flo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Ihr habt den Thread aber nicht gelsenen, hmm??? |kopfkrat


Und so dreht sich das Rad wieder im Kreis.... |uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> http://www.lfu.bayern.de/wasser/forschung_und_projekte/phylib_deutsch/index.htm:


 
Moin Paddy,

der Links tut´s leider nicht. 

Man bzw. ich, vergisst schnell, das Wasser ein sehr komplexer Lebensraum ist. Ich gebe zu, das für mich bisher Wasser = Wasser war, natürlich in unterschiedlicher Qualität, aber eben " nur " Wasser. Fauna und Flora eines Gewässers sind ja noch halbwegs einfach zu erfassen, bei hochwissenschftlichen Diskussionen über Wasserqualitäten, Biochemie und Microlebewesen muß ich leider weitgehend passen.
Es fällt mir daher auch schwer, zu Deinem letzten Beitrag zu nicken. Denn im Grunde ist genau dieses Zögern und bis in die letzte Ecke prüfen, planen, analysieren und wieder verwerfen genau das, was die Umsetzung von Maßnahmen verzögert, ja manchmal verhindert. Wie gesagt, beim Wasser kann ich nicht mitreden, aber wäre es nicht oft besser ein bisschen zu tun, als zu warten bis man ( vielleicht nie ) die optimalste Lösung findet ? 
Ganze Täler stehen bei uns unter Naturschutz, der Mensch darf dort keinen Handschlag mehr tun. Allesamt sind inzwischen bis auf den letzten Zentimeter von drüsigem Springkraut zugewuchert. Die Täler wurden bis in die späten 70er extensiv Landwirtschaftlich genutzt. Von Vieh beweidet und ein- oder zweimal im Jahr gemäht. Man fand dort eine sehr artenreiche Fauna und Flora. Das mähen wurde uns nach der Unterschutzstellung untersagt und nun ist die Artenvielfalt zum Teufel. Gerade jetzt werden am Rand dieser Gebiete die letzten Buchen- und Eichenbestände zu Kaminholz verarbeitet und mit Fichten wieder aufgeforstet. So wird eine natürliche Monokultur von einer menschlich erzeugten umringt. Ein Bach wird kurz nach Verlassens des Naturschutzgebietes fast komplett in eine Fischzuchtanlage umgeleitet, keine Chance mehr für Fische, hier aufzusteigen.

Das ist die Art von Naturschutz die ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen kann. Wie gesagt, im Sommer mach ich mal Bilder.

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Es macht mir immer Spass zu filosofieren.
> Gesellschafts oder Welthinterfragung.
> Wie etwas entsteht, was für folgen es hat....
> Ich schweife am liebsten dann noch mehr ab; z.b. in die Quantenphysik und Entstehunggeschichte. Anderes Zeit und Raum Verhältnis.
> ...


 

Hi Jan,

wenn kritisches hinterfragen und Wissenwollen verrückt ist, ja dann bist Du verrückt. 
Ich würde mir, gerade in der jüngeren Generation viel mehr " verrückte " wünschen. Bleib so.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moin Paddy,
> 
> der Links tut´s leider nicht.


Tss....

http://www.wasser.lfu.bayern.de/technik/gkd/lmn/fliessgewaesser_seen/pilot/welcome.htm

Besser noch hier:
http://www.lanaplan.de/download/KortePotsdam2004.pdf
Da wird direkt der Vergleich zwischen den beiden aktuellen Methoden gezogen. Also genau das, was ich oben schon ansprach!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es fällt mir daher auch schwer, zu Deinem letzten Beitrag zu nicken. Denn im Grunde ist genau dieses Zögern und bis in die letzte Ecke prüfen, planen, analysieren und wieder verwerfen genau das, was die Umsetzung von Maßnahmen verzögert, ja manchmal verhindert. Wie gesagt, beim Wasser kann ich nicht mitreden, aber wäre es nicht oft besser ein bisschen zu tun, als zu warten bis man ( vielleicht nie ) die optimalste Lösung findet ?


Ich glaube, ich habe das nicht klar genug formuliert. 
Also es ist ja nicht so, als würde momentan nur herumgedoktort werden. Man arbeitet absolut projektbezogen und gibt Empfehlungen für Maßnahmen heraus. Nur haben die Länder eben mit der Umsetzung der Maßnahmen bis 2015 Zeit.
Das Erarbeiten von Bewertungsverfahren (und auch das verbessern) ist insofern notwendig, da man ja nicht nur deutschland- sondern auch europaweit vergleichende Instrumente benötigt.
Sonst kann ich ja schlecht sagen: "Uh, das Gewässer ist in einem schlechten Zustand - das in einem guten!" Irgendwo dran muss ich diese Aussage ja aufhängen...
Und dafür entwickelt man/ entwickeln wir solche Bewertungsverfahren. In der Praxis zeigt sich dann aber immer wieder, dass diese Verfahren unzureichend sind. Folglich wird dann verbessert.

Aber nochmal:
Die Entwicklung der Bewertungsverfahren ist sozusagen Beiwerk - da zahlt Dir auch kaum mal jemand was für. Hier ist der Ruhm (Namensgeber des Verfahrens), der einzige Lohn.
Die Kartierarbeit und Erfassung der Daten vor Ort läuft davon ungebremst weiter (hier wird nicht gewartet). Und die einmal aufgenommenen Daten, lassen sich ja anschließend in jedes Bewertungschema einfügen.


Nur kann ich als Gutachter eben schlecht sagen: "Zustand schlecht" - ohne dass irgendwo dran aufzuhängen. #c




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganze Täler stehen bei uns unter Naturschutz, der Mensch darf dort keinen Handschlag mehr tun. Allesamt sind inzwischen bis auf den letzten Zentimeter von drüsigem Springkraut zugewuchert. Die Täler wurden bis in die späten 70er extensiv Landwirtschaftlich genutzt. Von Vieh beweidet und ein- oder zweimal im Jahr gemäht. Man fand dort eine sehr artenreiche Fauna und Flora. Das mähen wurde uns nach der Unterschutzstellung untersagt und nun ist die Artenvielfalt zum Teufel. Gerade jetzt werden am Rand dieser Gebiete die letzten Buchen- und Eichenbestände zu Kaminholz verarbeitet und mit Fichten wieder aufgeforstet. So wird eine natürliche Monokultur von einer menschlich erzeugten umringt. Ein Bach wird kurz nach Verlassens des Naturschutzgebietes fast komplett in eine Fischzuchtanlage umgeleitet, keine Chance mehr für Fische, hier aufzusteigen.


Auch wenn´s hart sein mag - aber für mich klingt das nach einem Einzelfall. Und natürlich nach einem ziemlich traurigen... 
ich frage mich allerdings wer dort zuständig ist, und sowas verbockt??? |krach:

Ich kann Dir versichern, dass es auch anders geht:
Hier in der Eifel werden die Wacholderhaine und ganze Täler (Beispiel: Lampertztal) erst seit sie vor wenigen jahren unter Schutz gestellt wurden, wieder so richtig gepflegt.
Die Orchideen dort haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren verhundertfacht - es ist eine wahre Wonne dort Anfang Juni spazieren zu gehen.
Und ja - eine sonstige Nutzung ist verboten. Die Stiftung NRW bezahlt diverse Bauern dort, damit sie die Flächen mähen. Zudem gibt es eine eigene Schafherde (800 Muttertiere), die die Naturschutzflächen beweidet. DAS ist Pflege vom allerfeinsten. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Auch wenn´s hart sein mag - aber für mich klingt das nach einem Einzelfall. Und natürlich nach einem ziemlich traurigen...


Leider nein - weil eben viele meinen, dass Schutz bedeutet, dass Menschen ferngehalten werden müssen.

Davon ab un zurück zur WRRl:
Meine größten Bedenken dabei sind, dass - wie in Europa schon oft genug passiert - statt vor Ort bei Leuten die sich auskennen dann alles generell über Brüssel geregelt wird. 

Was das bedeuten kann? 
Wenn man Pech hat das gleiche wie Tomaten und Gurken: 
Sehen zwar alle schön gleich normiert aus,  werden zu r gleichen ZEit reif, lassensich industriell besser verarbeiten - Aber die wichtigeren Werte wie Geschmack und Sortenvielfalt hat Europa erfolgreich bekämpft (auch im "guten Willen" etwas Gutes zu tun).

Wie gesagt, sollte es anders kommen, würde sich niemand mehr freuen als ich. 

Auch wie gesagt:
Ich bin da wirklich eher pessimistisch.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Tss....
> 
> http://www.wasser.lfu.bayern.de/technik/gkd/lmn/fliessgewaesser_seen/pilot/welcome.htm
> 
> ...


 
Genau das sind Maßnahmen die schnell und wirksam sind. Leider aber auch nicht die Regel.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Sag mal... seid ihr da drüben noch NRW?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Jepp, sind wir


----------



## Schuppilli (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Moin Moin an alle Boardi`s,
ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht zu diesem Thema äußern, aber naja. Es wurden so viele Meinungen gebracht, daß meine persönliche Ansicht keinen Schaden anrichtet. Die Überpopulation der Kormorane ist eigentlich nachgewiesen und die Schäden in der Fischwirtschaft sowiso. Dank vieler sogenannte" Tierschützer", die in der Woche nur
die Stadt kennen und am Wochenende in die Natur strömen, um Anglern und Jägern das
das Leben schwer machen. Ich bin Jäger und Angler und habe mit diesem Personenkreis
manche Diskussion geführt. ein kleines Beispiel:die Kolkrabenproplematik wird immer schlimmer - diese schwartzen Gesellen greifen nachweisbar Lämmer an und töten sie-
Nach Ansicht der Nabu-Leute, sollte man doch die Vögel mit ihren Nestern in andere 
Waldgebiete umsetzen ???!!!                 : anderes Beispiel: wenn ein staatlicher Revier-
förster bei seinem Rundgang mehrere Verbisstellen findet wird im nächsten Jahr die 
Abschussquote für das Rehwild erhöht. Wird diese von der Jägerschaft nicht erfüllt -
werden staatliche Jäger eingesetzt und müssen von der Jägerschaft bezahlt werden.
Die gesamte Proplematik sollte richtig überprüft werden.( nur von Fachleuten und nicht von
Spinnern  oder Politikern, die nur an die Wahl denken) in diesem Sinne wünsche ich Allen
einen guten Rutsch  und ein ordentliches PETRI HEIL
                                                                     Schuppilli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Hmm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da hätt ich wohl ne Idee... :q
Näheres dann aber via PN.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Moin moin Horst,

Da haben wir das nächste Problem , den Nachweis der Schädigung. Das wird seitens der"Schützer" immerwieder bemängelt. Was beim Wild noch realtiv einfach ist , ist beim Kormoran komplizierter. Da einfach zusagen das die Menge X an Vögeln die Y an Fisch verschlingt reicht da nicht. Es wird der Nachweis gefordert welche Menge genau aus diesen oder jenen Gewässer gedressen wird. Da aber die Vögel bekanntlich bei der Futtersuche nicht Standorttreu sind kann dieser Nachweis pracktisch fast nicht erbracht werden. Der Fischer weis zwar welche Menge an Fisch weg ist.Aber er kann nie nachweisen welchen genauen  Prozentsatz davon auf die Kormorane fallen.


----------



## angler-jan (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da haben wir das nächste Problem , den Nachweis der Schädigung.  .


 
Was beim Kormoran recht schwierig ist: Wir haben doch fast nur unsere Fangzahlen um eine Schädigung an einem See nach- zuweisen?!
Sollte dennoch ein weitgehender Schaden festgestellt werden, stehen wir doch vor dem Problem das die Vogelschützer ihren Fehler mit dem Schutz des Kormoran, nicht zugeben wollen.
Und dann kommt der berühmte Satz:"Die Kormorane fressen ja nur Weißfische die für den Fischer(Angler ,Berufsfischer)
undbedeutend sind."


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> stehen wir doch vor dem Problem das die Vogelschützer ihren Fehler mit dem Schutz des Kormoran, nicht zugeben wollen.


Brauchen se ja auch nicht , weil wie gesagt , die andere Seite den genauen , nachvollziebaren Schaden nicht nachweisen kann.


----------



## angler-jan (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Also geht es bei der ganzen Sache ums beweisen? Das heißt, es ist manchen Vögelschützern sogar klar,aber sie wollen es bewiesen haben? 
Man muss doch irgendwie den Schaden des Kormoran nachweisen können!


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Man muss doch irgendwie den Schaden des Kormoran nachweisen können!


Nachweisen ............. beweisen...........und alles mit genauen Zahlen. Dieses umzusetzen ist sehr sehr schwierig. Und genau das wissen die Schützer. Denn wenn zB. die Fischer jetzt bei der zuständigen Behörde beantragen den Kormoranbestand zu dezimieren , müssen sie genau darlegen können welche Verluste der Kormoran zu verschulden hatte. bei dieser Darlegung müssen alle andere Arten der Verluste nachvollziebar ausgeklammert werden.ZB. Verluste durch andere Tierarten , Krankheiten , Gewässerverunreinigen usw. Wie will mann das machen??


----------



## angler-jan (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*

Wenigstens ist schonmal der Abschuss der Kormorane freigegeben.
Natürlich nicht(leider nicht) in der Brutzeit. 
Aber welcher Jäger will schon Jagd auf Kormorane machen?
Ich spinne jetzt mal etwas rum: Man könnte ja das Fernsehen mal Bescheid sagen, eine Reportage über die sauerländische Ruhr zu machen und ihrer Artevielfalt im Wasser: Die Kameramänner werden lange tauchen müssen!!


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



> Aber welcher Jäger will schon Jagd auf Kormorane machen?


Richtig, denn an dem Vogel ist ja kaum was dranne. Also nur Kosten für die Munition und nix raus dabei. Man müsste das dann schon genau so aufziehen wie die Bestandsregulierung der Rehe, also wieder staatliche Vorgaben und damit wieder jemanden der das nachprüft. Oder aber Abschussprämien, wenigstens so hoch, das ein getöteter Vogel zwei Schrotpatronen einbringt. Aber wer zahlt die dann wieder?


----------



## angler-jan (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Oder aber Abschussprämien, wenigstens so hoch, das ein getöteter Vogel zwei Schrotpatronen einbringt.


 
Mein Verein wollte die Patronen sogar bezahlen und vielleicht eine Prämie bei zehn Kormoranen.
Aber finde erst einmal einen Jäger. 
Warum sagt das Land eigentlich Abschuss frei, wenn sie wissen,das sowieso nicht passiert. Es dürfen ja nur Jäger im vorhergesehenen Jagdgebiet auf die Kormorane schiessen.
Aber die Tiere werden sich irgendwann in Naturschutzgebiete zurück ziehen.
Eigentlich müsste der staat sagen: Wir schicken jetzt welche los, die gehen zu den ganzen Brutplätzen, schmeissen die Eier raus, und töten dort die Kormorane.
Wer dort überlebt hat Glück gehabt.

Die Abschussfreigabe des Kormoran, war die Geburt eines Kindes, um das sich nicht sehr viele kümmern; auf jeden Fall nicht die Eltern!!!


----------



## angler-jan (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran und andere „Schädlinge“*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Die Abschussfreigabe des Kormoran, war die Geburt eines Kindes, um das sich nicht sehr viele kümmern; auf jeden Fall nicht die Eltern!!!


 

Ich hohle den Thread mal wieder hoch, aber ich möchte mal sehen wie ihr das seht!


----------

